# CHN - Chalice Mining



## Stinger (14 August 2006)

I was wondering if any one else had Chalice in their portfolio or watchlist?
I purchased off the IPO, and still hold and was wondering if anyone had thoughts on the company as i was considering on increasing my holding at the current price.

Thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (5 April 2009)

Stinger said:


> I was wondering if any one else had Chalice in their portfolio or watchlist?




I'm gona get about 5000 shares via the merger with SBS, good to see the Chalice 
SP jump a bit on the merger news, CHN committing money to go to 80% of the 
Zara project was also a good move...SBS holders will end up with approx 39% of 
the merged Chalice....Blue sky's ahead.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 September 2009)

The merger with SBS is now complete and i imagine its full speed ahead with the near 1 million 
ounce Zara project, there's a drilling program in the works and a feasibility study due soon.

Also the expected capital raising (4.4 mill) has been announced...resulting in CHN having over 10 
mill in cash to advance the Zara project, have to say im a little pissed off they didn't offer all share
 holders additional shares @ 27 cents....CHN up almost 17% today

http://chalicegold.com/upload/documents/releases/20090902ASXAnnouncementCapitalRaising.pdf


----------



## mctanmar (20 January 2010)

Great numbers coming out of Koka deposit in Eritrea from CHN, now i am hoping that the SP reflects this.   

Holding CHN.


----------



## vincent191 (18 April 2010)

Interesting to watch CHN for three reasons. 1.) encouraging drilling results - read the latest announcement. 2.) They want to buy out the minority shareholder, Dragon mining. Obviously CHN wouldn't buy a dude, they have first hand in depth knowledge.  3.) some heavy weight investors (Franklin Templeton) starting to appear on their shareholders list.  Plus they have raised more cash for on going exploration. Further, they are seeking listing on the Totonto stock exchange, I have no idea what this means. Jumping to  conclusions, I have topped up.


----------



## tremmas (1 March 2012)

Hey skc,

Noticed you picked this one up for the stock tipping comp. Is that purely a play for the cash they could have coming in from the sale of the Zara project?

Assuming everything gets the go-ahead, they’ll be sitting on 90 odd mil cold hard cash with their current market cap of about 70m.

All the CHN announcements sound pretty positive that everything will go smoothly, but I’ve seen a few of these conditional deals with Chinese companies fall through. Are there any unusual/significant risks to the deal being zipped up?

Do you place any value on their other exploration – it’s all pretty early days from the look of things!


----------



## skc (1 March 2012)

tremmas said:


> Hey skc,
> 
> Noticed you picked this one up for the stock tipping comp. Is that purely a play for the cash they could have coming in from the sale of the Zara project?
> 
> ...




You are right I am punting that the transaction goes through. I didn't do a valuation for their remaining assets after the cash. I will be happy if they simply trade to their cash backing after the transaction.

Obvisouly there is no guarantee that the transaction will go through, but it's hardly moved up on the news anyway. Due diligence to be completed by 14 Mar so a couple of weeks to wait (hence perfect for the March tipping comp). Directors buying on-market recently may or may not be of importance.

So I see potential reward of 10-15c vs potential risk of 3-4c on my entry of 26c, but DYOR as always.


----------



## tremmas (16 March 2012)

skc said:


> You are right I am punting that the transaction goes through. I didn't do a valuation for their remaining assets after the cash. I will be happy if they simply trade to their cash backing after the transaction.
> 
> Obvisouly there is no guarantee that the transaction will go through, but it's hardly moved up on the news anyway. Due diligence to be completed by 14 Mar so a couple of weeks to wait (hence perfect for the March tipping comp). Directors buying on-market recently may or may not be of importance.
> 
> So I see potential reward of 10-15c vs potential risk of 3-4c on my entry of 26c, but DYOR as always.




Got stopped out of this one last week as SP slipped on very low volume. Not too fussed as they have extended the ETA for due diligence by a month. 

Will keep watching and might look for an opportunity to re-enter closer to April 12.

You might have April's stock competition pick sorted already skc!


----------



## skc (16 March 2012)

tremmas said:


> Got stopped out of this one last week as SP slipped on very low volume. Not too fussed as they have extended the ETA for due diligence by a month.
> 
> Will keep watching and might look for an opportunity to re-enter closer to April 12.
> 
> You might have April's stock competition pick sorted already skc!




Yup. Exited already on the news of extension. The outcome is still undecided but such extension is rarely a positive sign. The gold price crashing hasn't helped either.


----------



## springhill (4 September 2012)

*MC - $61m*
SP - 24.5c
Shares - 250m
Options - NQ
*Cash - $82m*

No need to even explain this one. Current 24.5cps, cash value 33cps. Enough said.

*Chalice completes sale of Zara Gold Project in Eritrea to China SFECO Group and ENAMCO for combined US$114M
Net cash balance of $82 million after tax with a focus on acquiring new projects*
Chalice Gold Mines Limited (ASX: CHN/TSX: CXN) is pleased to announce that it has today completed the sale of the Zara Gold Project in Eritrea to China SFECO Group for US$78 million plus a deferred payment of US$2 million upon commencement of commercial production at the Koka Gold Mine.
In addition, the Eritrean National Mining Corporation (“ENAMCO”) has settled the remaining balance of US$29 million for its acquisition of a 30 per cent interest in the Zara Project (in addition to its 10 per cent free carried interest).
Chalice has received all funds and paid all applicable taxes due in Eritrea for both the SFECO transaction and the ENAMCO transaction. Chalice’s current cash balance (at today’s USD: AUD exchange rate) is $82 million, which equates to approximately 33 cents per share, putting the Company in an exceptionally strong position to embark on its next chapter of growth.


----------



## skc (5 September 2012)

springhill said:


> *MC - $61m*
> SP - 24.5c
> Shares - 250m
> Options - NQ
> ...




Unfortunately they are not giving anything to the shareholders. I anticipate this to trade below cash level, and fall much below cash level when they announce they've found their next big project.


----------



## springhill (5 September 2012)

skc said:


> Unfortunately they are not giving anything to the shareholders. I anticipate this to trade below cash level, and fall much below cash level when they announce they've found their next big project.




Not knowing the history of CHN, why do you say this mate? Cash burn this quarter is only projected to be $1.2m.
Do they have a history of wasting money, or taking an age to make decisions?


----------



## skc (5 September 2012)

springhill said:


> Not knowing the history of CHN, why do you say this mate? Cash burn this quarter is only projected to be $1.2m.
> Do they have a history of wasting money, or taking an age to make decisions?




That's what they said in the announcement... they want to embark on next chapter of growth, not return funds to shareholders.

The market prices cash as cash, but cash that doesn't get released deserves a discount, and any exploration projects that they might buy probably get discounted even more in this morket - hence my point that, even if they announce some use of the money, the market will probably rather have it in the pocket.


----------



## Clansman (5 September 2012)

At least they are cashed up, which is more than you can say for most of them, and a good position to be in during the current climate and the road ahead.


----------



## skc (5 September 2012)

Clansman said:


> At least they are cashed up, which is more than you can say for most of them, and a good position to be in during the current climate and the road ahead.




Don't disagree. All else being equal, being cashed up is much better position than being cashed out.

But I once held BAU from 90% cash backing down to 50% cash backing (still is trading at that level) - unless you launch a takeover offer for the company or spill the board or something, there's no way to get the hands on the money.

CHN might work out differently, but I've learned not to use share price < cash backing as the sole buy criteria.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 January 2020)

> Chalice bears the rare honour among explorers of returning $36m to shareholders, after $107m of asset divestments (most recently the $12m cash and scrip sale of its Canadian prospects).
> 
> The still cashed-up Chalice’s efforts are focused on its “highly prospective but essentially unexplored” Pyramid Hill project, in the northern part of the Bendigo zone. Not surprisingly, the company is targeting a “Fosterville-style” discovery of five million ounces-plus.
> 
> ...



Tim Boreham


----------



## finicky (25 January 2020)

The first diamond drilling at the Victorian Pyramid Hill Project has already commenced - announced 23rd Jan. Three successive diamond holes to be drilled down to 300 metres at 3 prospects by the one rig. Also, assays 9f 3,000 metres of infill and extensional air core drilling are pending, while further air core drilling continues.

They have found with air-core drilling a 3 kilometre gold anomalous trend at Karri near the Muckleford regional fault which they are excited about. They reckon there's some structural resemblance to Fosterville in that the size is consistent with something big at depth and like Fosterville, the trend is located at a secondary 'structure' pararell to a major regional scale fault. Additionally the Muckelford fault 'controls' two historical large, high grade deposits to the south (Ballarat and Maldon)

Disclosure: holds




Chalice Gold Mines

@ChaliceGold
·
Jan 23

Diamond drilling is now underway at our Pyramid Hill Gold Project in Victoria – initial geological holes being drilled to see what may lie beneath. https://chalicegold.com/sites/default/files/presentations/Chalice%20Corporate%20Presentation%20Jan%202019%20Generic%20vF%2020200122.pdf


----------



## finicky (30 January 2020)

My entry into the February stock picking comp.
Dammit, I just lost 3 paragraphs worth as I was writing in my Samsung Notes app, so this'll be brief.

CHN put out its Dec Quarterly yesterday for the more precise and discerning types.

The cashflow statement gave me a bit of a shock when I saw net $5m disappeared over the 3 months and there was only $10m cash left. But then it emerged that $2.4m of that expense was an additional investment into ASX listed explorer Spectrum Metals (SPX). At Dec 31 the investment into SPX was worth $7.3m. CHN also has a shareholding in Canadian explorer O3 (TSX.V O111) worth $8.4m. Down the track they might get a $5m royalty from a Tanzanian mine developer. Next Quarter's outflow expected to be $2.8m. So they're pretty flush remembering CHN made a substantial capital return to investors last year.

Focus is Bendigo gold fields where at Pyramid Hill project they have concurrent air-core and diamond drilling campaigns in progress. The diamond holes are investigating broad anomalous gold zones detected from previous air-core drilling. I'm not expecting results to come from the assay lab during February for the more exciting diamond drills but there might be some market interest in continuing air-core results. Don't really know - CHN is a mostly long term hold for me.
Funny pick for a comp limited to Feb now that I think on it - impulsive


----------



## finicky (10 February 2020)

Some great drilling money to use in the Bendigo region campaign hopefully. Should be *$14,550,000* for Chalice if it goes through. I think that's almost double what the SPX investment was worth to CHN at Dec 31 2019.

On twitter @ ChaliceGold today:



Chalice Gold Mines
@ChaliceGold
Spectrum Metals (ASX: $SPX) - of which Chalice is a major shareholder with ~97M shares - announces a takeover offer by Ramelius Resources (ASX: $RMS) for 15c per share: https://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200210/pdf/44dyr2pts1j2y6.pdf… $CHN


----------



## finicky (23 March 2020)

High-grade nickel-copper-palladium sulphide intersected at Julimar Project in WA 

First drill hole intersects *19m @ 2.6% Ni, 1.0% Cu, 8.4g/t Pd and 1.1g/t Pt from 48m*
..........

• In addition to the RC rig at Julimar, three rigs are continuing to drill at the Company’s >5,000km² Pyramid Hill Gold Project in the Bendigo Region of Victoria.

• Despite challenging global market conditions, Chalice remains fully funded to continue its systematic exploration programs in Western Australia and Victoria, with a current working capital and investments balance of ~$23 million (~$0.08 per share) as of 20 March 2020.


----------



## finicky (29 March 2020)

My pick for April's comp.
Chalice Gold Mines (CHN)

Probably no news to some that Chalice had a massive Ni, Pd drill hit* from its first hole into prospective magnetic 'signatures' at the Julimar prospect in W.A.

*19m @ 2.59% Nickel, 1.04% Copper, 8.37g/t Palladium and 1.11g/t Platinum *from 48m*

But this is I would say is a second tier project and most would have bought shares for the Pyramid Hill project (N.W Bendigo) where they are trying to sniff out a Bendigo goldfields scale discovery under 50 -100 mtrs of Murray River Basin sediments. Company says encouraging signs so far in a kilometres scale anomalous gold set of results from shallow aircore drilling. Three rigs are drilling and now they are also doing three deeper diamond holes. I get the feeling that results are due soon. All the historical mega mines and the current Fosterville were discovered outside the Murray Basin cover zone but there's no difference between that zone and the covered zone in terms of geological fault lines and rock types except a lot of concealing dirt on top.

I have taken the liberty of an impressionistic sketch with little resort to notes or announcements.  From someone who is lazy and has no geological aptitude. The egghead stuff is there in the announcements.  This is a high reading on the vibometer stock 

CHN 2YRS WKLY


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 March 2020)

finicky said:


> My entry into the February stock picking comp.
> 
> Funny pick for a comp limited to Feb now that I think on it - impulsive




Sure was inimitable timing (not)

CHN in *RED*, Versus NCM, XGD and PMGOLD


----------



## finicky (14 April 2020)

Like going to strip club starring a  juicy thick that's a perpetual tease. Had the whole of Easter ..

The Company advises that:

1. The *voluntary suspension* is sought to allow additional time to finalise an announcement regarding assay results from the current drilling program at the *Julimar Nickel-Copper-PGE Project*;

2. The Company expects the suspension to remain in place until the earlier of the commencement of trading on Wednesday, 15 April 2020, or the release of the announcement referred to above.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 April 2020)

Challice reinstated today; looking to pop as it announces 

_*Significant nickel-palladium discovery confirmed at Julimar *_​


> New wide high-grade palladium-nickel-copper zone intersected ~60m east of the discovery hole, plus wide palladium intervals in all six drill holes assayed to date


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 April 2020)

someone's going to win the tipping competition

UP 100%


----------



## finicky (15 April 2020)

What most struck me from the announcement was that they are looking for a higher grade source at more depth:

“While the broad palladium intervals point to a large-scale PGE discovery, *our focus remains on defining 
high-grade zones of mineralisation which, according to the geological analogues such as Jinchuan in 
China and Kabanga in Tanzania, could be found at depth below* the disseminated sulphide zones."


----------



## Miner (11 May 2020)

Interesting manipulation or just a chance ?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200511/pdf/44hr1syfzy0gsj.pdf
Such CR does not come overnight and price fall by 12 % on one day does not come overnight.


----------



## finicky (11 May 2020)

Missed that. 
Yes, not a good look is it? The more so when Chalice is always reassuring tbe market that it has heaps of money to do what it needs to do.


----------



## mikmac (12 May 2020)

Sold out half my holdings on CHN yesterday, took some profit. While the trading yesterday was a bit strange, I just put it down to the market not as happy with the drill result. Maybe more to it.


----------



## finicky (12 May 2020)

Article out in the AFR this morning saying Bell Potter and Euroz are passing the hat around for $30m @ $1.05
Not so bad I feel, will bring the share count up to under 330m diluted for management options and performance shares. Can accelerate drilling programs


----------



## Miner (14 May 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200514/pdf/44htn3qt2tws4s.pdf
This announcement is the most atrocious and opportunistic one. Tim selling his 10 million shares at $1.05. Joke. Surely the market will show its colour when trading starts.


----------



## barney (14 May 2020)

Miner said:


> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200514/pdf/44htn3qt2tws4s.pdf
> This announcement is the most atrocious and opportunistic one. Tim selling his 10 million shares at $1.05. Joke. Surely the market will show its colour when trading starts.




Nothing sinister I think Miner.  They had acceptances for $75 million worth of shares but wanted to keep it under the 15% rule ….. Tim just chipped in a few extra to satisfy some of the demand.  Market seems to be happy overall … up 5% ….. Been a stellar rise for these fellas


----------



## finicky (30 June 2020)

Bullish looking candle developing so far today for CHN. Price up 14%. Dare I hope this correction is almost over?
Need to sell a few after eofy
Haven't heard anything about the Bendigo drilling for a long while, two diamond rigs drilling away. Bendigo's what I bought CHN for!

CHN 6 Mth Daily


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (30 June 2020)

Tim Goyder: 





https://www.businessnews.com.au/Person/Tim-Goyder


----------



## mikmac (30 June 2020)

Interestingly DEV up considerably as well today (12%). Maybe imminent news/Leaky ship from the Juilmar prospect?


----------



## finicky (9 July 2020)

*CHN* @ 1.15
Have to say the CHN daily chart *continues* to look bullish making me hopeful that the few months of doldrums has been a true corrective move, i.e it will give way to a continuation of the preceding trend -  ^ up.
Who knows though, I am only going by the daily chart. There were some drilling results today but they didn't look spectacular, I barely read it though, too complicated looking, sorry. The picture could be transformed by some decent drilling results from Pyramid Hill in Victoria though. Long awaited. It is after all what original investors bought into CHN for; nobody six months ago took any notice of Julimar W.A.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 August 2020)

My pick, the company has had success and has consolidated at the present price. May move up from here particularly if gold keep s rising.


----------



## finicky (17 August 2020)

Chalice popped the snorkel up into fresh air today

YTD Daily


----------



## finicky (19 August 2020)

Wahwahwo, nice, this confirms I guess that the past 4 months has been just a consolidation of the earlier spectacular run. Maybe this chart now could be viewed as a volume breakout from a continuation triangle? Reluctantly sold enough today @ 1.50 to cover my cost - a bit more cash in kitty for the perceived general bust ahead.

CHN 1 Year Daily


----------



## finicky (18 September 2020)

This now looks like its heading for $2
Don't ask me why, I've heard there might be some Julimar assays pending, maybe its people punting on those. I've become complacent about their announcements - too abstruse for me - but have docile confidence in management.
Still holding most but will likely lighten a bit if $2 hit


----------



## finicky (22 September 2020)

$2 - came out of trading halt, huge airborne electromagnetic anomalies north of  Gonneville (their main discovery)


----------



## over9k (22 September 2020)

Alright, I don't know who else has bought but I'm in for a minimum trade


----------



## peter2 (22 September 2020)

I'm wondering how many gaps ups and bullish bars with high volume will it take before I get the message to buy CHN. It clearly hasn't got through my thick head yet.


----------



## over9k (22 September 2020)

I was just chatting to a friend about finding another DEG and here I am like "Well here WAS one..."


----------



## over9k (22 September 2020)

DEG's actually down today. It's had a nice pullback the last couple of days. My order for CHN is in so if it pulls back tomorrow (they always do) then it'll fill


----------



## finicky (12 October 2020)

Another low content post but CHN going internally beserk today, ^15%. This is the third unfilled gap by my scientific count - arent they often 'exhaustion gaps? lol 

CHN 6 Mth Daily


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Elliott Goblet.
Hmmm, not amused. 

I am looking at OAR as it has a tenement next DOOR to Chalice... nearology.
The mind boggles.... I always miss the boat.


----------



## finicky (16 October 2020)

And that's the 'exhaustion gap' fully closed with the daily close not too far off the open.
@ChaliceGold tweeting some morale boosters with the rockstar M.D and the Chairman addressing Diggers and Drillers and this tweet which reminds:

Chalice Gold Mines
@ChaliceGold
·Oct 15

#Exploration continues at full pace with *7 rigs* drilling across 3 projects - the Julimar Project in the new West Yilgarn province, the Hawkstone Project in the frontier West Kimberley region, and the Pyramid Hill Project in the prospective *Bendigo goldfields*, pictured here $CHN

Daily


----------



## finicky (19 October 2020)




----------



## finicky (1 December 2020)

$100m coming into the coffers of CHN via a placement and SPP @ $3.75
After an initial adverse reaction I now feel its good because it will fund a lot of drilling and can't complain about the raising price. They sound pretty confident about the state forest exploration application and the State forest contains the huge airborne electromagnetic anomaly that to a lay eye just looks like a continuation of the 'signature' and strike of Gonneville.


----------



## System (9 December 2020)

On December 9th, 2020, Chalice Gold Mines Limited changed its name to Chalice Mining Limited.


----------



## Hillman787 (13 December 2020)

Chn ?? Where will it hit mid 2021??


----------



## Hillman787 (13 December 2020)

I think ( and hope ) that Chalice will hit $10 in 2021🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Joe Blow (13 December 2020)

Hillman787 said:


> I think ( and hope ) that Chalice will hit $10 in 2021🤞🤞🤞🤞




Hi Hillman787, what is the basis for your view that CHN will hit $10 in 2021? Can you please explain what your expectations are for the company in the year ahead and why you anticipate that the share price will double? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hillman787 (13 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Hillman787, what is the basis for your view that CHN will hit $10 in 2021? Can you please explain what your expectations are for the company in the year ahead and why you anticipate that the share price will double?
> 
> Thanks.



Hey Joe Blow,
I hope Chn will hit $10 ... they are going huge at the moment. Lots more ground to check out and considering it is up 2,400 per cent this yr, the sky is the limit 🍸🚀🦐🍾


----------



## peter2 (4 January 2021)

*CHN* - Huge gainer in 2020 (+1633%) 

I can't recall if anyone selected CHN in the CY2021 competition.  

Shouldn't we be buying into obvious demand?


----------



## So_Cynical (4 January 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> (Apr 5, 2009)
> I'm gona get about 5000 shares via the merger with SBS, good to see the Chalice SP jump a bit on the merger news.




From memory i sold out in bitter disappointment in late 2010 for about 15CPS, one just never really knows...


----------



## finicky (4 January 2021)

Would that we knew. I'm a bottom scraper by temperament so getting onto momentum doesn't attract.
Last I looked the volume isn't exceptional so far today and the price is approaching the all time high reached in early December. There would still be supply presumably from the recent placement and I think still active SPP priced @ 3.75

CHN doesn't strike me as a bubble stock and chances of ongoing discoveries are very high imo. News today is that they have finally gained access to Julimar state forest for "non ground disturbing" exploration techniques. Without going back over my skimming of the announcement, I think that entails geochem and gravitational investigations of the already known aermagnetic anomaly that is highly suggestive of being a continuation of Gonneville (the big established discovery). The continuation is called 'Hartog'and there are further suggestive aeromag anomalies N.E of Hartog.

When the excitement of being granted access dies down will the hot money hang around for first results which might take a month or more? As said, the daily chart is approaching a recent high, volume is not extraordinary and momentum indicators are not confirming the approaching new peak. Just my notions.

2 Year *Daily



*


----------



## finicky (4 January 2021)

Months before results.

"Initial exploration activities within the Julimar State Forest will commence in the coming weeks and are 
anticipated to be completed in Q1 2021"

The Hartog and other anomalies. At bottom is the relatively small in area Gonneville discovery. One of the non disturbing techniques they'll be using that I neglected to mention is a ground based 'moving loop electromagnetic' survey over the already known airborne electromagnetic anomaly called Hartog.


----------



## finicky (15 January 2021)

Scale back of massively over subscribed SPP has been announced.
Feels like prospects are hot when an Aussie mineral exploration company rejects $32m of free money.
$45m of application money when SPP was capped at $10m (increased to $15m as token accomodation of the excess demand). More extraordinary when taking into account that the share price spent significant time well under the SPP and placement price during the eligibility period, so some who would have applied just bought cheaper on market instead.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2021)

The Julimar _*platinum group elements (PGE)-nickel- copper- cobalt*_ discovery in WA is looking even bigger with drilling defining four new shallow, highgrade zones and extending existing zones.

Julimar has been a gamechanger for Chalice since March 2020 when its very first hole returned a 19m intersection grading 8.4 grams per tonne (g/t) palladium, 2.6 per cent nickel and 1 per cent copper.

Continued drilling has now discovered four new zones , G8 to G11 , that could enhance future project economics. Both G8 and G9 have strike lengths of more than 350m along with a dip extent of up to 250m while being wide open. G10 has a strike length of more than 400m with a 300m dip extent and is open north along strike and downdip while G11 has a strike of more than 1,000m and a dip extent of up to 300m that is also open north along strike and downdip. Notable results include 11m at 13g/t palladium and 1.3g/t platinum along with 17m at 4.1g/t palladium and 0.5 per cent nickel at G11.

Drilling has also extended existing zones with G3 now stretching out over more than 465m of strike and up to 280m dip extent while G4 has been defined to more than 1,000m strike and up to 430m dip extent. Both zones remain open along north along strike and downdip.

Meanwhile, the G1 and G2 zones that merge at depth now have a strike length of more than 690m and a dip extent of up to 490m.

Assay results are pending for a further 45 completed drill holes.

Chalice managing director Alex Dorsch says that initial activities in the Julimar State Forest have begun that will determine the potential for Julimar to be a multi-deposit, world-class mineral province if previously identified airborne electromagnetic anomalies develop into additional discoveries beyond Gonneville.

_retraced a little; ended at __$4.64 a share._


----------



## finicky (1 February 2021)

Chance to pick up Chalice today near the $3.75 price of the recent big capital raising.
I can't be bothered, even though I thought I would if presented with this opportunity. I only got a 34% fill of my subscription to the share purchase plan.

Actually the chart looks a fair chance of falling below the 3.75 level. I feel more secure with a bit of cash I think.

Held
Sentiment: Hold

Daily


----------



## finicky (16 March 2021)

Palladium roaring tonight, check out kitco. Palladium is CHN's main metal at Gonneville (Julimar Complex)
One comment I read is that Norlisk has lowered output estimates but I can't find confirmation.


----------



## Hillman787 (27 March 2021)

finicky said:


> Palladium roaring tonight, check out kitco. Palladium is CHN's main metal at Gonneville (Julimar Complex)
> One comment I read is that Norlisk has lowered output estimates but I can't find confirmation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 121450


----------



## Hillman787 (27 March 2021)

Chn going crazy ...again!! This is going to be life changing for my family ......


----------



## finicky (27 March 2021)

We all go out with nothing Hillman


----------



## TechnoCap (27 March 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> Chn going crazy ...again!! This is going to be life changing for my family ......



my short term projection is $6 on CHN


----------



## greggles (27 March 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> my short term projection is $6 on CHN




How did you arrive at a price target of $6?  Just curious.


----------



## TechnoCap (28 March 2021)

greggles said:


> How did you arrive at a price target of $6?  Just curious.



I am actually quite bullish and believe this will reach and fly past $6 to $7 within the next three months based on further exceptional results from both VIC and WA drilling projects plus the increase focus on the shortfall of palladium.
I also know based on trading the game that I could be wrong in this instance.
Some technical set ups are supporting the likely fundamentals at play.
Trade with caution.
Loaded up at $3.90, $4.13 and $4.31 so I was a little late to the party within the past couple of months.
Do you see any technical reasons this may not be supported  @greggles ?


----------



## TechnoCap (28 March 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> I am actually quite bullish and believe this will reach and fly past $6 to $7 within the next three months based on further exceptional results from both VIC and WA drilling projects plus the increase focus on the shortfall of palladium.
> I also know based on trading the game that I could be wrong in this instance.
> Some technical set ups are supporting the likely fundamentals at play.
> Trade with caution.
> ...



I'm hanging to see a higher high this week or next as we are getting higher lows in the past 6 weeks after what I see as solid accumulation. Could be wrong though @greggles as I have been before


----------



## finicky (28 March 2021)

What t/a reason to sell a chart like this? The only negative I can see so far is non confirmation from the indicators which is often a very early signal if one at all. Broke out of a congestion triangle with high volume week before last, broke to a new all time high last week, finished near its intra-week high. I wouldn't buy it myself but see little reason to sell?


----------



## TechnoCap (28 March 2021)

finicky said:


> What t/a reason to sell a chart like this? The only negative I can see so far is non confirmation from the indicators which is often a very early signal if one at all. Broke out of a congestion triangle with high volume week before last, broke to a new all time high last week, finished near its intra-week high. I wouldn't buy it myself but see little reason to sell?



Let's see what the next few weeks holds


----------



## finicky (28 March 2021)

Missed the weekly chart to which I was referring:


----------



## Cam019 (28 March 2021)

Looks good to me!


----------



## TechnoCap (28 March 2021)

Cam019 said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> View attachment 122065



yeah I agree @Cam019 
I think if it can get through and hold through $5 it will move up quickly to $5.50 and possibly beyond in the next couple of months
I like the technicals as outlined and this is my main focus but the fundamentals are outstanding


----------



## TechnoCap (29 March 2021)

Cam019 said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> View attachment 122065



a great day into clear blue sky
see what the coming days/weeks brings in the push forward to expected brilliant drill results


----------



## TechnoCap (29 March 2021)

finicky said:


> Missed the weekly chart to which I was referring:
> 
> View attachment 122064



be interesting to see where the next week or two goes @finicky


----------



## TechnoCap (1 April 2021)

first target nailed now for further blue sky please pending great drill results and increased volume please


----------



## finicky (7 April 2021)

@TechnoCap 


TechnoCap said:


> my short term projection is $6 on CHN


----------



## TechnoCap (7 April 2021)

finicky said:


> @TechnoCap
> 
> 
> View attachment 122473



We’re on for blue sky


----------



## TechnoCap (11 April 2021)

finicky said:


> @TechnoCap
> 
> 
> View attachment 122473



where do you see the next stop @finicky ?
we're en route to higher prices and once gold price recovers from the 50% retracement over the past 12 months we could be nearing double digits sooner than later being end 2021
whilst in blue sky let's see where the gas runs out for now before buying on any pullback


----------



## TechnoCap (24 April 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> I am actually quite bullish and believe this will reach and fly past $6 to $7 within the next three months based on further exceptional results from both VIC and WA drilling projects plus the increase focus on the shortfall of palladium.
> I also know based on trading the game that I could be wrong in this instance.
> Some technical set ups are supporting the likely fundamentals at play.
> Trade with caution.
> ...



what I really meant was three weeks not three months...
where to next you may ask? well let me see...to the moon we go.
possibly double digits sooner than we expect and who knows by end of Q3 2021

Julimar - 

Assay results pending for a further 94 completed drill holes.


----------



## finicky (24 April 2021)

Nothing scientific from me but they've got ~ 6 rigs drilling, assays pending and some day ahead they'll get permission to drill north of Gonneville in the state forest. I also like in the report that they have identified a shallow 'supergene' zone which I believe could be an early low cap mining stage. I need cash to to buffer my ASX exposure, CHN is the obvious candidate for selling something but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## TechnoCap (24 April 2021)

finicky said:


> Nothing scientific from me but they've got ~ 6 rigs drilling, assays pending and some day ahead they'll get permission to drill north of Gonneville in the state forest. I also like in the report that they have identified a shallow 'supergene' zone which I believe could be an early low cap mining stage. I need cash to to buffer my ASX exposure, CHN is the obvious candidate for selling something but I can't bring myself to do it.



I'm hearing you @finicky and I think this one might be worth being a bit longer in the game


----------



## Hillman787 (25 April 2021)

I said months ago that Chn would hit $10...I am raising this to $12... is a monster stock!!


----------



## over9k (25 April 2021)

Alright gang this looks like a good one to degen trade, I'm going to grab some on monday and be along for the rest of the ride with you, let's see if we can get another nice channel form after this more recent run: 







I reckon I'll grab a bit on monday and if it pulls it pulls and if it doesn't then I'll buy some more on the pullback. I'm keen to be along for the ride with this one


----------



## Hillman787 (25 April 2021)

over9k said:


> Alright gang this looks like a good one to degen trade, I'm going to grab some on monday and be along for the rest of the ride with you, let's see if we can get another nice channel form after this more recent run:
> 
> View attachment 123323
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillman787 (25 April 2021)

Good move... my wife got in at $1.00...I followed at $3.30 and $3.70...when it hits $7.50, I am emailing my boss with my resignation.
Hillman787


----------



## Hillman787 (25 April 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> my short term projection is $6 on CHN



Techno,
What is your latest SP prediction?? My broker says $8.50.


----------



## over9k (25 April 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> Good move... my wife got in at $1.00...I followed at $3.30 and $3.70...when it hits $7.50, I am emailing my boss with my resignation.
> Hillman787



Wowsers, mind me asking how much you got in with at what price hillman? Must be quite a bit if you're going to quit your job on it.


----------



## TechnoCap (26 April 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> Techno,
> What is your latest SP prediction?? My broker says $8.50.



$8 then $8.64 says the ball of crystals


----------



## Hillman787 (2 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Wowsers, mind me asking how much you got in with at what price hillman? Must be quite a bit if you're going to quit your job on it.



We have 113,000 Chn shares👍🍸😊🔥


----------



## over9k (6 May 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> Good move... my wife got in at $1.00...I followed at $3.30 and $3.70...when it hits $7.50, I am emailing my boss with my resignation.
> Hillman787



Oh Hillman. 






You were literally one cent away from resigning.


----------



## Hillman787 (6 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Oh Hillman.
> 
> View attachment 123831
> 
> ...



I resigned today!! Seven weeks from end of semester. Maths tutor with 2 days per week emergency teaching. Thank you Chn 🍺🍷


----------



## finicky (6 May 2021)

There's another citizen lured away from the productive economy by speculation.


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

finicky said:


> There's another citizen lured away from the productive economy by speculation.



Be saltier. 

Congrats hillman. Mind me asking how old you are?


----------



## Hillman787 (7 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Be saltier.
> 
> Congrats hillman. Mind me asking how old you are?



57....but will continue tutoring plus emergency teaching


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

Ah I thought it might have been one of those retire at 30 kind of things. 

Good for you anyways


----------



## finicky (7 May 2021)

Hillman, I thought you were an excited teenager 🔥
There's only one ending to our story 🫀🪦🕳️


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

He's made several hundred grand in just a few months. I'd be exited too.


----------



## Hillman787 (7 May 2021)

over9k said:


> He's made several hundred grand in just a few months. I'd be exited too.



Plus my wife bought 35,000 at $1.00... and she forgot she had them!!!!!


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

That wasn't a small bet even then though - 35 grand seems like an awful lot for a middle class family to be throwing around speculating with? 

Or is she in the investing/numbers/etc business too?


----------



## TechnoCap (7 May 2021)

hang on folks are we going to nudge $8 and beyond next week?
IMO we absolutely will...

I'm proud of you too @Hillman787 thanks for sharing your amazing result


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2021)

Anyone tried to do a valuation on this or just taking a punt? $2.5b + MC is a lot for a company without a MRE out yet. Maybe I just don't understand these type of deposits enough. It's run pretty hard.


----------



## finicky (7 May 2021)

I haven't tried to value it but the boundary between Gonneville, being the mineralisation currently drilled, and the state forest airborne electromag anomaly is entirely artificial. Most think that a similar if not greater deposit lies there named 'Hartog' that has not been drilled, not permitted yet. Hartog has an identical looking electromagnetic 'signature'. Some speculate Hartog could have the feeder zone which hasn't yet been detected at Gonneville. Chalice did their first drill hole at Gonneville because it was on private land, if Hartog were not state forest they might conceivably have started there - arbitrary
So all I am saying is there is enough drilling in the pipeline (assuming it will be permitted by the W.A govt) to keep speculation and dreams alive and optimistic. Hillman may need psychiatric intervention if they strike at Hartog and there are prospects beyond Hartog. Hartog ... Hartog
Some are using comparison to other big PGE deposits to get a handle on it, others are adding up the ozs so far and using spot price, haha.


----------



## Hillman787 (7 May 2021)

finicky said:


> I haven't tried to value it but the boundary between Gonneville, being the mineralisation currently drilled, and the state forest airborne electromag anomaly is entirely artificial. Most think that a similar if not greater deposit lies there named 'Hartog' that has not been drilled, not permitted yet. Hartog has an identical looking electromagnetic 'signature'. Some speculate Hartog could have the feeder zone which hasn't yet been detected at Gonneville. Chalice did their first drill hole at Gonneville because it was on private land, if Hartog were not state forest they might conceivably have started there - arbitrary
> So all I am saying is there is enough drilling in the pipeline (assuming it will be permitted by the W.A govt) to keep speculation and dreams alive and optimistic. Hillman may need psychiatric intervention if they strike at Hartog and there are prospects beyond Hartog. Hartog ... Hartog
> Some are using comparison too other big PGE deposits to get a handle on it, others are adding up the ozs so far and using spot price, haha.



Hillman says yep to that!! Cheers for the info finicky!!


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2021)

finicky said:


> I haven't tried to value it but the boundary between Gonneville, being the mineralisation currently drilled, and the state forest airborne electromag anomaly is entirely artificial. Most think that a similar if not greater deposit lies there named 'Hartog' that has not been drilled, not permitted yet.





finicky said:


> Some are using comparison to other big PGE deposits to get a handle on it, others are adding up the ozs so far and using spot price, haha.




I don't know how anyone could put a tonnage on what they're drilled so far. It's all over the place and ranging in grades. Overall length width and depths look big, but it's not consistent. Palladium is $95k a kilo so maybe that's the thing. A lot of people obviously think that what they've hit so far is worth $2.5b + - without an MRE. There's nothing in Australia to compare it to that I can find.


----------



## over9k (7 May 2021)

DEG is the closest I can think of (and you'll see the price of that over the past year or so has done something similar).


----------



## Hillman787 (11 May 2021)

over9k said:


> That wasn't a small bet even then though - 35 grand seems like an awful lot for a middle class family to be throwing around speculating with?
> 
> Or is she in the investing/numbers/etc business too?



My wife loves trading...we are NOT selling in the foreseeable future... hoping for a t/o over atleast $12/$15 sp target.....


----------



## Sean K (18 May 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> My wife loves trading...we are NOT selling in the foreseeable future... hoping for a t/o over atleast $12/$15 sp target.....




Not sure how you get your targets Hillman. Do you have a time machine?


----------



## Sean K (18 May 2021)

If you had a time machine and you could do just one thing, would you go back and look at this share price two years ago?


----------



## TechnoCap (18 May 2021)

kennas said:


> If you had a time machine and you could do just one thing, would you go back and look at this share price two years ago?
> 
> View attachment 124442



yes please @kennas let me know when we are departing - crazy right 
there must be some big stuff here


----------



## Hillman787 (18 May 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> hang on folks are we going to nudge $8 and beyond next week?
> IMO we absolutely will...
> 
> I'm proud of you too @Hillman787 thanks for sharing your amazing result



Cheers Techo,
Appreciate your comments! Big day around 65 k today!!! Unreal!!!!!


----------



## Hillman787 (18 May 2021)

kennas said:


> Not sure how you get your targets Hillman. Do you have a time machine?



No but I think Chn WILL hit atleast $12...


----------



## TechnoCap (18 May 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> No but I think Chn WILL hit atleast $12...



if it does hit $12 I won't be joining you into retirement @Hillman787 but I will be smiling all the way to a very handy profit like most who own this stock


----------



## Hillman787 (19 May 2021)

finicky said:


> Nothing scientific from me but they've got ~ 6 rigs drilling, assays pending and some day ahead they'll get permission to drill north of Gonneville in the state forest. I also like in the report that they have identified a shallow 'supergene' zone which I believe could be an early low cap mining stage. I need cash to to buffer my ASX exposure, CHN is the obvious candidate for selling something but I can't bring myself to do it.



DONOT sell Chn....


----------



## Sean K (19 May 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> DONOT sell Chn....




It's impossible to put a price target on this without a MRE or even a PFS as yet. Could be anything. 

It will pause or come off at some stage, so be prepared. Most likely follow what is called the Lassonde Curve. This is a generalisation but you'll find most resource explorers go through this cycle. Chalice is probably in the Discovery Phase. When do punters start cashing in?









						Visualizing the Life Cycle of a Mineral Discovery
					

Building a mine takes time that poses risks at every stage. This graphic maps a mineral deposit from discovery to mining, showing where value is created.




					www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## Hillman787 (19 May 2021)

kennas said:


> It's impossible to put a price target on this without a MRE or even a PFS as yet. Could be anything.
> 
> It will pause or come off at some stage, so be prepared. Most likely follow what is called the Lassonde Curve. This is a generalisation but you'll find most resource explorers go through this cycle. Chalice is probably in the Discovery Phase. When do punters start cashing in?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hillman787 (19 May 2021)

When it hits $15


----------



## Sean K (19 May 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> When it hits $15




It's market cap will be over $5b by then. Good luck.


----------



## Hillman787 (19 May 2021)

kennas said:


> It's market cap will be over $5b by then. Good luck.



The sky is the limit for this stock...


----------



## over9k (19 May 2021)

Take a look at the pattern DEG followed.


----------



## finicky (20 May 2021)

But kennas, maybe it is still in the 'discovery' phase .. hartog .. hartog ..
And the Pyramid Hill project has been quiet for a while.


----------



## Sean K (21 May 2021)

finicky said:


> But kennas, maybe it is still in the 'discovery' phase .. hartog .. hartog ..
> And the Pyramid Hill project has been quiet for a while.




I don't think they've dug a hole in the rest of Julimar, so that remains early speculation. They should send one of their seven rigs up to Hartog and test it. Pyramid Hill is just based on nearlology with Fosterville isn't it? No drilling?


----------



## finicky (21 May 2021)

As far as I know they've still got rigs drilling at pyramid Hill, haven't been following recently. Maybe they're waiting on assays.
Hartog can't be drilled yet because permission is pending. They are limited to non disturbing ground work such as geochem and I think a moving loop electro-mag survey. Yes, all speculative.
Edit: looks like they have a rig or rigs (diamond) drilling at their two best large scale prospects at Pyramid Hill : Karri and Ironbark.


----------



## over9k (26 May 2021)

8.74 and still moving. This is absolutely mental.


----------



## over9k (26 May 2021)

Make that 8.92. Lol. 

WHY DIDN'T I BUY MORE?!


----------



## Hillman787 (28 May 2021)

over9k said:


> Make that 8.92. Lol.
> 
> WHY DIDN'T I BUY MORE?!



Told you guys $10 is coming.....


----------



## TechnoCap (28 May 2021)

Hillman787 said:


> Told you guys $10 is coming.....



I heard $12-15 not $10
Strap yourself in for a ride that will continue in the near term


----------



## TechnoCap (1 June 2021)

giddy up


----------



## Hillman787 (1 June 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> giddy up



Chn is going nuts $$$$$$$$$


----------



## finicky (1 June 2021)

Old news 👨‍🦽
Secondary wannabes are where the price action is


----------



## TechnoCap (1 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Old news 👨‍🦽
> Secondary wannabes are where the price action is



but we're hands and heels at the clocktower don't spoil the news @finicky 
be interesting to see the ceiling point for now before a possible pullback occurs


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Old news 👨‍🦽
> Secondary wannabes are where the price action is



You have my attention.


----------



## finicky (1 June 2021)

No secrets or special knowledge @over9k  Just check out charts of those codes and there are others I'll try to find and post eventually. Does LTR have a holding in the complex? MAN? But apparently ASQ could be a cheaper play as, I haven't checked this, it has half of a prospective tenement with DEV. The M.D of CHN has been saying ever since they first found Gonneville that he believes they've uncovered a new 'province', i.e vast, unexplored and there are quite a few small entities with an exploratory stake.


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

Well if you could tell me what they are then that'd save me the legwork before I look in to them?


----------



## finicky (1 June 2021)

Yeah, so MAN has an exploratory stake and is up 10% today. I'm not in any of these secondaries, just CHN, for all I know it could be a developing bubble!

"Mandrake is a unique junior explorer featuring a multi asset portfolio of projects in WA and NT. MAN to farm-in to highly prospective 140km2 land package application located 30km east of Chalice Gold Mine Limited’s exciting new Julimar Ni-Cu-PGE discovery in the Jimperding Metamorphic Belt."


----------



## finicky (1 June 2021)

Sorry, I thought it was on this thread I mentioned them, it was the DEV thread: DEV, ASQ, CPN


----------



## over9k (1 June 2021)

So to top up or not to top up, that is the question...


----------



## Sean K (2 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Old news 👨‍🦽
> Secondary wannabes are where the price action is




It's heading into dangerous territory for punters getting in now IMO. $3.2b mc @ $9.

Tim Goyder the Chair who owns 11% is doing OK out of it. Nice work if you can get it. 



TechnoCap said:


> but we're hands and heels at the clocktower don't spoil the news @finicky
> be interesting to see the ceiling point for now before a possible pullback occurs




Keep riding all you like TC, must have been great to get into this early. Not sure about ceilings but $3.2b mc without an MRE means everyone is guessing imo. 

The inevitable correction/profit taking will be interesting because there's no major technical support on the way back down until around the $4.80 mark. Not downramping, just pointing out the chart. But, you don't have to believe in simple TA.


----------



## TechnoCap (2 June 2021)

kennas said:


> It's heading into dangerous territory for punters getting in now IMO. $3.2b mc @ $9.
> 
> Tim Goyder the Chair who owns 11% is doing OK out of it. Nice work if you can get it.
> 
> ...



I'm in agreement with you here on a TA support level @kennas if and when retraction/profit taking occurs which I feel may be sooner than later circa nearer to $10
See what the coming weeks produces...


----------



## TechnoCap (3 June 2021)

02381270.pdf

Plenty to like about this one on a lot of levels...
@Hillman787 knows too well about this stocks potential


----------



## over9k (3 June 2021)

This thing is STILL mooning. 

I'm kind of tempted to top up now. Am I playing with fire at this point. Hmm...


----------



## Hillman787 (3 June 2021)

over9k said:


> This thing is STILL mooning.
> 
> I'm kind of tempted to top up now. Am I playing with fire at this point. Hmm...



No just jump on...you will be rewarded.....


----------



## Hillman787 (3 June 2021)

over9k said:


> This thing is STILL mooning.
> 
> I'm kind of tempted to top up now. Am I playing with fire at this point. Hmm...



Just buy and hold... not a difficult thing to do.....


----------



## Hillman787 (3 June 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> 02381270.pdf
> 
> Plenty to like about this one on a lot of levels...
> @Hillman787 knows too well about this stocks potential



Cheers TechnoCap,
Chn has changed my life...for the better. Still a massive way to go in the sp in a northward direction.$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 June 2021)

S&P/ASX 200 Index – Effective Prior to the Open on June 21, 2021 

Action ..... Code  .... Company 
Addition ... CHN .... Chalice Mining Limited


----------



## finicky (15 June 2021)

Pretty shocking drop in CHN today - possibly anticipating the inclusion into the ASX200? Possibly exacerbated by the approaching end of financial year? Then there'd have to be a heavy load of trailing stop losses by now, surely. Feels like 'the system' at work, lol. Actually not funny if it is shaking out us lil guys.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Pretty shocking drop in CHN today - possibly anticipating the inclusion into the ASX200? Possibly exacerbated by the approaching end of financial year? Then there'd have to be a heavy load of trailing stop losses by now, surely. Feels like 'the system' at work, lol. Actually not funny if it is shaking out us lil guys.




Had to have a break at some point. MC over $3b on drilling and potential... Maybe a chance for punters to get in or top up once it settles down.


----------



## TechnoCap (15 June 2021)

kennas said:


> Had to have a break at some point. MC over $3b on drilling and potential... Maybe a chance for punters to get in or top up once it settles down.



Agree here @kennas


----------



## over9k (16 June 2021)

Ok what is this "dropping" business and how do I stop it?


----------



## over9k (21 June 2021)

Excuse me wtf is going on? 







Have you asked for your old job back yet hillman?


----------



## finicky (21 June 2021)

Years back I got shaken out of NST when it was having a correction of 50%. Sold near the bottom at $1. The subsequent high, so far, of NST $17


----------



## finicky (21 June 2021)

I am clueless as to the mechanisms of index inclusion but would never have predicted a violent *reduction* in s.p, not only leading up to, but additionally the day of inclusion (which is today I believe). A growing burden of stop loss orders would have to be involved I assume. 

Anyway not meaning to add one bit to anyone's alarm but the monthly candle is looking pretty ominous. Today's change  is not showing yet but the candle is shaping up as a high volume 'bearish engulfing' one - still 7 more trading days to complete the monthly picture. Of course this highly active company can come up with dramatic news on any day, which the chart cannot foreshadow. I don't find myself worrying, although I woke with a start one night last week fretting that I am complacently ignoring warnings once again.

Monthly (today not showing)


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Anyway not meaning to add one bit to anyone's alarm but the monthly candle is looking pretty ominous. Today's change  is not showing yet but the candle is shaping up as a high volume 'bearish engulfing' one - still 7 more trading days to complete the monthly picture. Of course this highly active company can come up with dramatic news on any day, which the chart cannot foreshadow. I don't find myself worrying, although I woke with a start one night last week fretting that I am complacently ignoring warnings once again.




The problem with going up in an elevator is that there's no logical steps to sit on on the way back down. There's a couple of little ones between 6.00 and 6.60, but after that it's back in the lift. I echo your comments and intention with using NST as an analogy. CHN is sitting on some serious dirt and will be a significant deposit/mine in the future. A MC of $3b might be insignificant down the track.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2021)

Good news for CHN holders is that 6.60 ish has been respected which provides you with some cover if there's another bought of profit taking. Still have major support way lower, but looks positive at the moment. Having said that, long term holders are probably expecting a $10b MC on this baby, although no one has been able to justify any MC at all that I've seen.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2021)

in the press:








						Chalice boss and the dream discovery so close to home
					

Exploration company Chalice Mining is worth $2.47 billion and sits inside the ASX 200 on the back of a remarkable discovery less than 80 kilometres from Perth.




					www.afr.com


----------



## TechnoCap (27 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> in the press:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I decided to top up at $7 believing the bottom had formed at $6.58
Fingers crossed the team continues to deliver


----------



## TechnoCap (27 June 2021)

A big end of 2021 planned for CHN


Chalice hunts for metal mother lode in forest near Perth
http://www.afr.com/business/mining/...ode-in-forest-near-perth-20210625-p584d9?btis


----------



## Gunnerguy (1 July 2021)

Goldman bought 5% on June 25th.
Price has dropped since, but if it’s good enough for Goldman it’s good enough for me in the July ASF tipping contest.
Gunnerguy


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2021)

Are these widths and grades as expected/desired? Looks slightly lower than the past reporting. But, it's continuing.

Anyone looked into the drilling authority in the State Forest to the north? Going to be any dramas with that? Is there an endangered Orange Spotted Flying Tree Frogger that's going to have it's hearing impaired by drilling?


----------



## finicky (15 July 2021)

Getting a bit less pessimistic about the short/med term prospect for the chart. So far the price is not following through on the bearish June *monthly* candle which is what I was mostly expecting and the ~7.50 level is holding on the monthly close. Could this be a continuation symmetrical triangle shaping up on the daily chart? I am mildly favouring yes right now.

Daily


----------



## finicky (15 July 2021)

Hartog
<iframe src="" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sean K (15 July 2021)

finicky said:


> Hartog




She should cause a spike in holders tomorrow.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2021)

> _Chalice will talk up the quality and attractiveness of the gold assets to make sure the spinoff is a success, but in reality the market is now more interested in the emerging high quality Julimar prospect near Perth._






> _Usually gold is top if the list for small and medium miners and explorers, followed by copper and nickel, as well as lithium. Interest in that trio has been driven by the rise in renewable demand._






> _In fact it is something of a heresy for a miner, especially one with the emerging profile of Chalice, to exit gold in favour of lesser (in the eyes of many investors) minerals. Chalice CEO director Alex Dorsch said the demerger announcement followed a board review of the company’s portfolio_....












						Investors Left to Drink from the Poisoned Chalice – ShareCafe
					

It is always instructive to watch what a company’s board and management keeps when it decides to spin off assets. So what are we to glean from Chalice Mining's decision to do just that?




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 July 2021)

> "Not going to reflect well in the Chalice Mining (CHN) chart on Monday I suspect"



@finicky ...correction well underway


----------



## finicky (18 July 2021)

Thanks for the insightful chart analysis @Joules MM1 
Your charting comments on Palladium are usually a bit elliptical and technical for my frontal lobes to decipher but I ate up almost every word of this. I hadn't looked for or noticed the earlier deterioration of the uptrend signaled by 'overlapping' of previous swing highs - one to store away. Your comments will help to refine a picture and maybe act on next week's price action. I don't need to sell more than 20% to get to a sufficiently safe position. I have conviction about the long term bright future for the stock but don't want to get caught in a major correction.


----------



## finicky (19 July 2021)

Opened with a gap down and my imaginary triangle broken to the downside. Got up late.

Daily


----------



## Porper (19 July 2021)

finicky said:


> Opened with a gap down and my imaginary triangle broken to the downside. Got up late.
> 
> Daily
> View attachment 127574



Worst case, down to the target area. Best case is that the recent low holds and a triangle or flat pattern forms. Either way looks like a significant top is on.

Disclosure: I don't hold.


----------



## finicky (19 July 2021)

Yeah, that's what I fear,  a C leg down.
Coinciding with a major market bust, lol, shudder.


----------



## finicky (19 July 2021)

Thet are very quiet on other forums about CHN today


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 July 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> @finicky ...correction well underway
> 
> View attachment 127545
> 
> ...




i do not short sell stocks, albeit, checking shortman site is probably worth the watch, high liquidity stocks attract a lot of short term traders









						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com


----------



## Sean K (22 July 2021)

finicky said:


> Yeah, that's what I fear,  a C leg down.
> Coinciding with a major market bust, lol, shudder.




Save some cash to double down if it gets to those levels. I'll be waiting in the bushes to pounce.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2021)

Any CHN punters looked into the likely objections/protests from Greenies regarding opening up the Julimar State Forrest, or will this be a case that the resource will potentially be too valuable, or there's just no risk?

The only critter that I can find that might be of concern is the Chuditch thing hopping around.   

From their Quarterly this am, which seems to indicate they're pretty happy with access and future drilling:


----------



## finicky (29 July 2021)

Sold 10% today @ 7.04
Bird in the hand worth two in the bush level of reasoning. The rally of the last week looks weak to me but might be wrong. Thinking of putting some of the proceeds into BBUS which could turn out fo be the worst trade of fy22.

Daily


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 July 2021)

finicky said:


> ... putting some of the proceeds into BBUS ...



😯🍿 @finicky  has a large pair of🍒


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2021)

finicky said:


> Thinking of putting some of the proceeds into BBUS which could turn out fo be the worst trade of fy22.




Interesting. How do you know which fund/s your investing in with this? You getting dirty fingers??


----------



## finicky (29 July 2021)

Not a fund @kennas
It's an amplified bear etf of negative the SPX. Your not familiar with BBUS, or BBOZ the ASX version?
It's one of the protections that Vern Gowdie has been recommending (at a great loss so far). Also Tony Locantro is heavily hedged with BBUS (also losing so far but that's the cost of insurance)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 July 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> 😯🍿 @finicky  has a large pair of🍒



Maybe 🍑


----------



## Sean K (29 July 2021)

finicky said:


> Not a fund @kennas
> It's an amplified bear etf of negative the SPX. Your not familiar with BBUS, or BBOZ the ASX version?
> It's one of the protections that Vern Gowdie has been recommending (at a great loss so far). Also Tony Locantro is heavily hedged with BBUS (also losing so far but that's the cost of insurance)




No idea, I just looked up the code and googled it. I'll do some more research.


----------



## finicky (30 July 2021)

Might be interesting for Chalice watchers next week (@Joules MM1 )?
Gap filled today on an indecisive candle so far but my expectation overturned yesterday when it closed strongly above 7.00. An imprecise downtrend line has been broken today but everything is on low volume. Looking to next week for confirmation or reversal.

Daily


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 July 2021)

finicky said:


> Might be interesting for Chalice watchers next week (@Joules MM1 )?
> Gap filled today on an indecisive candle so far but my expectation overturned yesterday when it closed strongly above 7.00. An imprecise downtrend line has been broken today but everything is on low volume. Looking to next week for confirmation or reversal.
> 
> Daily
> View attachment 128162



 end of month gyrations with institutions i suspect, next two days probably a netter insight longer term, but more likely a wide range over next few months


----------



## finicky (30 July 2021)

End of month. That hadn't occurred to me and I guess might have more significance now that CHN has been included in the S&P/ASX200 since June.


----------



## Joules MM1 (2 August 2021)

12th high grade
todays bar (most likely tomorrows too) will reveal the health of the prior uptrend, still intact or more distribution

does the news get sold ?


----------



## finicky (2 August 2021)

"12th high grade", I couldn't decide whether it was an obscure assessment of my market knowledge or another enigmatic shorthand t/a term, then I saw the announcement. Yes, good point, selling of the 'news' could be an indicator, certainly not relying on today's early jump.
  “Everything should be made as simple as possible, but no simpler” Albert. E.


----------



## finicky (3 August 2021)

I was close to capitulating the short term outlook yesterday but thought I would wait at least another day for some confirmation. Instead a glimmer of hope is renewed but back to gloom again if the advance is undone in the afternoon like yesterday.

The price is outside the downtrend today and the 'stop and reverse' SAR indicator has made a first dot below the price. That indicator would have been good to take onboard when the correction began to unfold. 








> Some technical analysts believe that the Parabolic SAR provides excellent exit points. They use this indicator to close long positions when the price falls below the SAR and close short positions when the price rises above the SAR.


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2021)

finicky said:


> The price is outside the downtrend today and the 'stop and reverse' SAR indicator has made a first dot below the price. That indicator would have been good to take onboard when the correction began to unfold.




Is that the red dot down at 6.25? I haven't used that before. Is it the same as the three little dots at 6.364 on this chart?


----------



## finicky (3 August 2021)

Yes same, don't know why mine's only got one dot so far. Your charting seems more sensitive looking at what happened at CHN's top re the SAR indicator.


----------



## Joules MM1 (4 August 2021)

TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				



#observation

proviso, having not observed many double taps in equities, mostly in commods, so just an observation

...the difference between being bought up or being marked up, this may be a critical point to watch for


----------



## finicky (4 August 2021)

Thanks for your detailed chart annotation @Joules MM1


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2021)

finicky said:


> Yes same, don't know why mine's only got one dot so far. Your charting seems more sensitive looking at what happened at CHN's top re the SAR indicator.



I would think the answer is in the "sensitive" comment.

As with most indicators, there are variable, and changeable default parameters,
eg;  high, low, open, close etc, and possibly? most pertinent in this case, is the days or timeframe used, for the indicator, not the chart.

The SAR or PSAR is one of my favourite indicators fwiw.

Good luck out there chaps.


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 August 2021)

#observation https://www.tradingview.com/x/q3mrXtfR/


----------



## finicky (6 August 2021)

Peeled off another 5% (approx) @ 7.02
My concern is that a CHN price recovery after this correction might crash into a massive general market bust, although two of my fave signalers are still expecting a much higher market first (David Hunter, Greg Mannarino). It takes a lot of pain out of a crash to have some cash to invest into bargains, also not being forced to sell at crashed prices for normal cash needs.


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2021)

finicky said:


> Peeled off another 5% (approx) @ 7.02
> My concern is that a CHN price recovery after this correction might crash into a massive general market bust, although two of my fave signalers are still expecting a much higher market first (David Hunter, Greg Mannarino). It takes a lot of pain out of a crash to have some cash to invest into bargains, also not being forced to sell at crashed prices for normal cash needs.




Stop talking about crashes finicky, you might make me sell something.  ☠️ 

A few more extra dots on the chart, does that mean anything more to you?


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Stop talking about crashes finicky, you might make me sell something.  ☠️
> 
> A few more extra dots on the chart, does that mean anything more to you?




@finicky there's a new dot above the line! Signal of some sort? Doesn't that mean down or it's a lagging indicator and we don't know until it's over?


----------



## Porper (11 August 2021)

kennas said:


> @finicky there's a new dot above the line! Signal of some sort? Doesn't that mean down or it's a lagging indicator and we don't know until it's over?
> 
> View attachment 128844



Looks like it's the SaR indicator. Yes in theory it's a bearish signal. It does provide a lot of false signals though. I am still looking for a move down to the target in my last chart  between $4.70 - 3.70. It's the 50.0% - 61.8% retracement of the prior leg up. Textbook Elliott Wave patterns unfolding currently. Lets see if the minor area of support holds first.


----------



## Porper (11 August 2021)

Porper said:


> Worst case, down to the target area. Best case is that the recent low holds and a triangle or flat pattern forms. Either way looks like a significant top is on.
> 
> Disclosure: I don't hold.
> 
> View attachment 127580



Nothing has changed on this chart...still looking for a move down to the target area. I'd be looking to buy at those lower levels.


----------



## Sean K (11 August 2021)

Porper said:


> Looks like it's the SaR indicator. Yes in theory it's a bearish signal. It does provide a lot of false signals though. I am still looking for a move down to the target in my last chart  between $4.70 - 3.70. It's the 50.0% - 61.8% retracement of the prior leg up. Textbook Elliott Wave patterns unfolding currently. Lets see if the minor area of support holds first.




That was about the major simple horizontal support line I saw back in June before it went up the lift. Not many stairs to stop on the way back down but has formed a couple now.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 September 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> ... *more likely a wide range* over next few months











						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				




breaking the channel is good start, taking out the 7.59 a better indication of a large(r) consolidation
snapping 6.12 would bring a flood of get-outs


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2021)

A bottom at $6.00? Support at $7.00, will it respect diagonal support on way back up? Looks positive.


----------



## over9k (10 September 2021)




----------



## Sean K (10 September 2021)

over9k said:


> View attachment 130151




looking for any sign of a potential reversal.


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2021)

over9k said:


> View attachment 130151




Any new thoughts O9K?


----------



## finicky (16 September 2021)

Put it on your top 10 list for buying in a _*massive*_  crash.
I spose it might put another leg in when access to Hartog for drilling is announced though - Hartog .. Hartog .. that's what I'm hoping for to lighten. I can't pick it the chart - start of an impulse leg or bowl/ H&S requiring a pullback?


----------



## over9k (16 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Any new thoughts O9K?
> 
> 
> View attachment 130345



I know nothing of the company except the eyeball I gave the chart before. 

There is a reason why I don't trade purely based on technicals.


But there's also an obvious break from trend. Do you know why it's bounced?


----------



## Tropico (16 September 2021)

CHN does have some kind of JV/Farm-in with MHK. which has sky rocketed the last few days.
The Chairman Tim Goyder apparently has the Midas touch.
The down-trend looks like it could have broken into a new up-trend and has broken some resistance already.
Time will tell.
Edit: Add chart.


----------



## over9k (16 September 2021)

Yeah, like I said, there's an obvious break, so I'm interested to know the reason. 

(I don't hold so am not going to spend any time figuring out why myself)


----------



## finicky (16 September 2021)

@Tropico 
Hey that could be a breakout from falling wedge with 5 'wavelets' completed within it and now CHN could be embarked on a bull run - or then again, not


----------



## Sean K (16 September 2021)

over9k said:


> I know nothing of the company except the eyeball I gave the chart before.
> 
> There is a reason why I don't trade purely based on technicals.
> 
> ...




One of the mysteries of share price movements. It could have consolidated for a bit longer but I just saw a glimpse of testing that upper level downtrend. Might have corrected enough for some new money to come in. No anns to explain it except a new presentation on 9 Sep that looked nice and colourful.


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2021)

finicky said:


> @Tropico
> Hey that could be a breakout from falling wedge with 5 'wavelets' completed within it and now CHN could be embarked on a bull run - or then again, not




You're turning into a technical analyst...


----------



## over9k (17 September 2021)

finicky said:


> @Tropico
> Hey that could be a breakout from falling wedge with 5 'wavelets' completed within it and now CHN could be embarked on a bull run - or then again, not



Hence the saying that "technical analysis is astrology for stocks"


----------



## finicky (28 September 2021)

Chalice down 6% but hard to see why. Pd price has been weak for a while and must be something in the update. Mostly too technical for my palate but the thing that stood out was the lack of equivocation in the M.D's comment that access to Hartog in the state forest is expected in weeks. Before the company was careful not to assume access. Hartog access will ramp up anticipation.

Alex Dorsch, M.D
“After lengthy consultation with the WA State Government, we are also pleased to see that our low-
impact approach to initial drilling in the State Forest is now close to being approved. We have
received positive feedback on our approach to minimising disturbance and we are eagerly awaiting
final approvals for drilling to commence at the >6.5km long Hartog Target in the coming weeks.”


----------



## finicky (5 October 2021)

Selling's been pretty relentless. I'm mostly out of ideas for the chart. A 'falling wedge' breakout was nixxed a couple of weeks ago, the shaping 'head and shoulders' has disintegrated. About all that is still intact is a downtrend channel with its support line currently at 5.60. If that fails all I can see is down to 5-4 dollars. It's getting to almost oversold on momentum. Any notions?

Daily


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2021)

finicky said:


> Selling's been pretty relentless. I'm mostly out of ideas for the chart. A 'falling wedge' breakout was nixxed a couple of weeks ago, the shaping 'head and shoulders' has disintegrated. About all that is still intact is a downtrend channel with its support line currently at 5.60. If that fails all I can see is down to 5-4 dollars. It's getting to almost oversold on momentum. Any notions?




Failing at 8 bucks was important. Lost momentum completely. Could be just following the PGEs. Ni has come off quite a bit since 10 Sep, from over $2000 to $1800. Cu going sideways and down since 11 May. Platinum smashed since Feb. Palladium caned since May. That all adds up to pain. Maybe when those four turn around CHN will be back. Or, maybe the stocks will lead the recovery in the price of the PGEs.


----------



## finicky (5 October 2021)

I feel an announcement that drilling has been approved in the state forest (with the Hartog prospect) will be met with buying but not enough to overcome chart damage before drilling results


----------



## finicky (6 October 2021)

🎼Bouncy bouncy
    Bouncy bouncy
Technical analysis all rights reserved, @finicky
Has pulled up pretty much where it needed to if the channel is to be intact, hope is renewed.
Thankyou ASFers for your overwhelming response and massive input.


----------



## finicky (7 October 2021)

Bouncy bouncy 🎵
Another reversal daily candle


----------



## peter2 (8 October 2021)

All on board, as the train is leaving the station. I think the corrective price movement has completed. This corrective move is an example of a double abc. Price has hit the 50-62% retracement zone of the last impulsive swing up. There's an acceptable RR trade here for me and if I'm wrong I'll cop the loss.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 October 2021)

Consensus, it would seem?

I looked at it mid week and thought it might be "good to go" for a buy, but haven't finished my poo trade yet... poo is getting whipped into stiff peaks and sticking when turning the bowl upside down. 😉


----------



## finicky (9 October 2021)

Mmm, sounds yummy


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 October 2021)

peter2 said:


> All on board, as the train is leaving the station. I think the corrective price movement has completed. This corrective move is an example of a double abc. Price has hit the 50-62% retracement zone of the last impulsive swing up. There's an acceptable RR trade here for me and if I'm wrong I'll cop the loss.
> 
> View attachment 131302




thanks, @peter2
good news that youre making the call there, defining a very close risk (hourly basis)
a tradeable bottom for mine, maybe not a completion of the correction,
price has traversed enough time and length for
indicia to proffer a false positive for trend (maybe) yet makes for decent tradeable long (definitely!)

the last "b" up is 127.2% of the first "b" up
merely a consideration that might define how much to risk rather than adjusting your trade profile
- as in -  an investment low or a tradeable low

there are multiple ways to look at this chart, that's what makes your call
ideal right now as it pulls in the risk, as tight
as possible, hourly basis at least

below are three charts, one with my original work-up several posts ago and the other a simple mega phone idea
these are very quick to annotate and are easily dismissable when prices prints to dismiss them, third an
"alternate count" to some extent, they all have workable qualifiers



in the first chart we have simple megaphone with a running flat, we know running flats are favourable to current direction (down)
we know running flats precede swift moves in the new(er) large(r) direction we can say the running flat completed at 8.12
which would offer us 1 down > 2 up > i down
the simple 9 period rsi has given several divergence signals and current swing low has a clear double divergence (30 min basis)
these properties, of this perspective, all fit a tradeable low, the nearterm risk level thus defines whether there is more
 than a tradeable low, than all other considerations combined

the second chart  is my original working chart extended to friday









						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				




we have two standard channels, they fit neatly
we had price exit a major bull channel, we have an active equality channel sideways (log)
we have equality in the swings so far
the bullish case suggests we bounced off the channel floor and have an investable low printed, for mine the big blue squares
denote a simple abc,  let's inspect it a little more

if you look at the price action after we hit A (squared) you'll see that most players went long on the basis that we had completed
a simple abc down to that squared A, this is a normal tradeable reaction with investors piling and day traders taking the decent swings, good volume, price gapped up, but, at that high where the blue channel roof draws equality channel,
 we had only made a convoluted abc, we had no defineable channel at this point

that's where price retraced the updswing back  thru 6.65, it double tapped the gap-up and then failed,
it became clear that was not the new investment level to chase (upto that point there was no channel so that
blue-squared B high printed the channel)
keep in mind that at that point we now have all the money, that wants the stock, to be in,
 the volume dictates that more volume of buying = more volume of selling,
we simply do not know if more retail accounts were buying versus less accounts, yet larger-sized accounts, were selling.
 if youre satisfied more pros bought the closes than sold the closes, ok, we may have decent swing - investable - low
a lot of volume bought into fridays close, thats very bullish signal within the confines of the channel

this is important to understand, we have a set-up, we have several set-ups, no confirmations, what is the confirmation?

what would be the level that would convince we have a new upleg in a much larger trend printing?
a break of the current blue channel would convince,
breaking either way would bring conviction,
 again this is the reason that @peter2  call is a good one right in this zone 588-615's (note similar gap-up to Aug 24th)
the risk is close at hand and does not offer any wiggle room, if the base of the channel goes, she goes, she just goes

the 5.64 low is a significant level for both sides of liquidity

other points:
price has not reached a standard bull market 23.6% retrace of the Jun 16th 2020 from 0.85 to altime high
(not that there is any requirement)
in its larger trend favour price has just exceeded the symmetry of the Apr 20 high to june 16th low (2020)
we can call that close enough for government work but not exact
also the symmetry within the downchannel is very close (blue-boxed C = A at 103% versus usual 1:1 ratio)

based on price hitting the low within the channel,  lot of buy volume, impulsive rip north,
blue-boxed C = A symmetric swing, the whole pullback almost symmetric  1:1  ratio with the April/June 2020 pullback
those are very solid technical reasons to call a buy above 5.64's with that price as the gmtfo level

5.64 no wiggle room below there, if price fails to now make a clean series of higher highs

ok, so great, lots of set-ups for a ride north ...how about a sell set-up, unconfirmed ?



the only technical warning sign for mine is the 127.2 inverted ratio is pinpoint exact,  a sell set-up construct,
as it should be, whereas, the other two major symmetries are there-abouts .....which leads us back to 5.64 as a critical level from
both trade and investment perspective, the sentiment for this stock is ....fairly bullish
if i had to take a position long i would want mitigation, maybe a cheap put option to mitigate the sell set-up, that's all, simple!

sell set-up : https://www.tradingview.com/x/rpWYQkud/

ignore the wolfe wave doodling


----------



## finicky (9 October 2021)

^^^ omg 
I notice no one acknowledged my bouncy bouncy analysis ☠️🍋


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 October 2021)

finicky said:


> ^^^ omg
> I notice no one acknowledged my bouncy bouncy analysis ☠️🍋




fair play @finicky 
kudos where needed
i like someone who can throw away science roll the dice call a low on tuesday   ......and then again with a lower low on thursday 

 hmmm, not sure mate, lemons?


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2021)

Big change around in PGMs since the end of Sep, which has been reflected in a bit of support for CHN. Copper and PMs also bouncing. Good little period for metals miners. Can the longer term upward trend continue...


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2021)

CHN in TH for MRE announcement before Wed am. This will be interesting. 

I wonder if it will be enough to get it out of this channel.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)

Crikey! 

This is going to just get bigger once they can dig up the forrest...


----------



## finicky (9 November 2021)

I was underwhelmed but it's not an analytical response. I've been reading gushing comments from holders but one hesitant opinion resonates with me, "Isn't anyone disappointed with the grade?" Yeah, I am - 1.6g/t Pd equivalent. Also the metal recovery estimates - admittedly gold is a small part of the mix, but Au 35-75% recovery to concentrate, then Pd 75-85%, Pt 65-75%

I'll leave it to someone who can analyse but for my order of magnitude estimation I assume from the 17moz Pd eq in the pit constrained MRE that they can mine and recover 10moz Pd eq. That's worth $20B @ Pd assumed $2,000/oz. Say all-in costs are 3/4 of revenue; its worth maybe $5B before reduction for NPV. Current market cap is roughly $2.5B at current share price. But then historically Chalice finds, defines then sells on to a miner, so say they do that and get paid half the value of the Gonneville deposit, that gets them $2.5B, haha

But there's more to be found at Gonneville, its open in all directions and the company emphasises the potential for upgrades. Beyond Gonneville there would be a quantum leap if they make another discovery in the State forest at the Hartog prospect (when they can get in) and there are strong prospects beyond Hartog along the complex: Baudin, Jansz, Torres. Also they have aircore drilling underway 300kms north of Julimar but still on the western Yilgarn: Barrabarra, Ni-Cu-PGE soil anomalies. So you never know what this company will throw up with its $86m kitty for drilling campaigns.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2021)

finicky said:


> I was underwhelmed but it's not an analytical response. I've been reading gushing comments from holders but one hesitant opinion resonates with me, "Isn't anyone disappointed with the grade?"




I was also surprised by the grade after following their drilling results - expected much higher, but the tonnage got me. It's whopping big, very long life, through the cycles deposit. I'm sure they'll get to dig up the forest with this as an example of what's under the ground there. Too valuable to State and Fed taxes.


----------



## finicky (9 November 2021)

Yes why would they issue exploration licences in the State forest unless, under certain conditions, they would allow the drilling of it? And CHN has drilling methods that incur low vegetation disturbance.
In other news, as well as possible interest ahead from underway aircore drilling at Barrabarra (300kms to Nth of Julimar but still on the edge of the Yilgarn Craton and with soil anomalies), I forgot to mention they are still moving ahead with extensional drilling deploying 6 rigs at Gonneville*. Also there is the prospect way way down to the south of Julimar but still on the Yilgarn edge called 'South West' where they are doing a Moving Loop Electro Magnetic (MLEM) survey this Quarter.

* Correcting my loose comment that Gonneville is "open in all directions" - it isn't, it is open at depth and has 1km open to the north up to the artificial state forest border.


----------



## finicky (9 November 2021)

Just checked and that 'South West' prospect is the 70% Chalice earn in on the Venture Miinerals (VMS) Thor target which is said to be a Julimar lookalike. Of slight interest, I believe that Venus Metals (VMC)* still owns the 2.5kms NW tip of the Thor complex.
*held








						South West Project (Chalice Mining JV ASX:CHN) - Nickel, Copper, PGE Western Australia - Venture
					

SOUTH WEST PROJECT (Chalice mining jv – ASX:CHN)nickel, copper & PGE Western Australia South West Project, Western Australia (Chalice earning-in) … Continue reading "South West Project (Chalice Mining JV ASX:CHN) – Nickel, Copper, PGE Western Australia"




					www.ventureminerals.com.au


----------



## finicky (10 November 2021)

Keith Goode: Best Ever Platinum Group Elements Discovery


----------



## Joules MM1 (10 November 2021)

well done, @peter2 and @finicky 

sell bar printing today ?








						TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com


----------



## peter2 (10 November 2021)

All credit due to @finicky . The rest of us are anxiously awaiting the next occurrence of the "bouncy, bouncy" indicator buy signal.


----------



## finicky (11 November 2021)

Too greedy, I was planning to sell a few if it got to $10.
@Joules MM1 could well be right that yesterday was a sell bar (shooting star)
In spite of being the humble originator of the 'cut through' school of bouncy bouncy t/a, it's too hard for me to call. Extraneous to the chart I am hoping for more drilling news or an announcement of access to drill Julimar state forest any day.
P.S. there were three here that pretty much nailed the low this time


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 November 2021)

Shareholders in Chalice Mining (ASX: CHN) meet next Friday, 03 December to approve the spinoff of the company’s gold mining assets and a $15 million or more fund raising to launch the new company on an independent path while the parent will be left to plot how to exploit one of the world’s most important mineral finds for decades.

The demerger will see Chalice and Falcon Metals go their separate ways, freeing up managerial time and focus for Chalice to concentrate on its world class Julimar – Gonneville nickel, copper, PGE, cobalt discovery and start work on four other prospective areas along the 26-kilometre line of strike northwest of Perth.

The spinoff will see Chalice shareholders getting *one Falcon share for every three held.*

Falcon is seeking to raise a minimum of $15 million and up to $30 million via a stockmarket listing. Chalice shareholders will have the opportunity to lift their holdings in falcon in the issue.

Falcon’s assets are gold mining prospects in Victoria and WA – the Pyramid Hill, Viking and Mt Jackson gold prospects.

The Pyramid Hill project is a 5,000-square-kilometre-plus area in Central Victoria’s Bendigo Zone that Kirkland Lake Gold’s rich Fosterville mine has boosted to one of the most prospective gold areas in the country. The Viking and Mount Jackson projects are in WA.


----------



## finicky (2 December 2021)

_Keeping anticipation keen for access to the Hartog anomaly.
If I am reading the announcement rightly, this new find (not a part of the Gonneville intrusion) is adding a little to the company's confidence in Hartog containing a PGE orebody._

Today:

"New zone of shallow high-grade mineralisation intersected *directly south *of the ~6.5km long Hartog airborne EM anomaly, outside of the Gonneville Intrusion

"Conservation Management *Plan* (CMP) *for initial drilling *at the Hartog-Baudin targets *is finalised* and under consideration by the WA State Government – *approval expected shortly* "


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2021)

finicky said:


> _Keeping anticipation keen for access to the Hartog anomaly.
> If I am reading the announcement rightly, this new find (not a part of the Gonneville intrusion) is adding a little to the company's confidence in Hartog containing a PGE orebody._
> 
> Today:
> ...




I can't see how this is not going to be approved unless there's a particularly important aboriginal sacred site in the forrest. If there's a Gonneville 2 in there it'd be worth too much to State taxes.


----------



## finicky (10 December 2021)

Commsec says CHN is trading 'XB' today, meaning ex bonus, which relates to the 'in species' allocation to CHN shareholders of the Falcon Metals (FAL) spin-off. The capital raising for the spin-off was oversubscribed so Falcon (FAL) will float with the maximum $30m treasury, minus fees, that was sought.

Will be interesting for those who follow Chalice to see what FAL will trade at - ipo shares were 0.50. Trading of FAL starts on wed 22 Dec. The assets vested into FAL by Chalice include the Bendigo terrane gold tenements with 2 large scale EM and geochem anomalies already defined by CHN that have some encouraging drilling results.

For me the XB milestone removes one impediment to selling some more CHN; the remaining one is the announcement of granted access to the Julimar state forest which I hope will trigger a positive response on market.


----------



## finicky (29 December 2021)

What I have been hanging out for - selfishly hoping buyers will increase so I can improve my cash position by selling some. Very nuanced and cautious exploration approval though. Makes me wonder how Chalice ever expect a mine there. Perhaps a big orebody if proven will trump environmental delicacy.


----------



## Sean K (29 December 2021)

finicky said:


> Makes me wonder how Chalice ever expect a mine there. Perhaps a big orebody if proven will trump environmental delicacy.




Yes, it will come down to the economic significance. I'm not sure what is actually environmentally delicate in there? It could only be an endangered native animal and/or something of Aboriginal significance. It doesn't sound like a giant open pit is going to be easy to get over the line.


----------



## finicky (25 January 2022)

Been a while. CHN has been taking a pounding of late. To a nervous bear it feels like its falling apart relentlessly, day after day. At least the volume trend is declining during this correction - if that's all it is. 
I would have thought drilling access granted to the highly anticipated Hartog prospect in State forest would have kept people in out of fomo, with others buying to get aboard, toot toot and all that. Chalice is designated as my main cash cow - cash cow in the sense of gradually liquidating half for capital gain that is, its not income producing.

Weekly


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2022)

finicky said:


> Been a while. CHN has been taking a pounding of late. To a nervous bear it feels like its falling apart relentlessly, day after day. At least the volume trend is declining during this correction - if that's all it is.
> I would have thought drilling access granted to the highly anticipated Hartog prospect in State forest would have kept people in out of fomo, with others buying to get aboard, toot toot and all that. Chalice is designated as my main cash cow - cash cow in the sense of gradually liquidating half for capital gain that is, its not income producing.
> 
> Weekly
> View attachment 136500




I've got this on my short list for when the dust settles. This might be the start of the opportunity a few of us have been waiting for over the past 12 months...


----------



## finicky (25 January 2022)

You are quite the chameleon in those avatar pics @Sean K, I don't know whether to think of you as a cute hippy feral, an sas combat veteran or a National Party candidate. As you can see from mine I'm rock solid in my identity.


----------



## Hillman787 (10 February 2022)

finicky said:


> You are quite the chameleon in those avatar pics @Sean K, I don't know whether to think of you as a cute hippy feral, an sas combat veteran or a National Party candidate. As you can see from mine I'm rock solid in my identity.



Just get ready guys for a massive spike in the sp when the drilling results start rocking in shortly… I told you this would hit $10… and it did. It is starting to gain a lot of momentum again. Keep the faith.
Hillman787


----------



## peter2 (20 February 2022)

One of a group of three (*CHN, DEG, RTR*) with similar circumstances and potential for further price gains. 

All three are sitting on potential tier 1 resource assets that require a lot more exploring and delineation. It's going to take years to fully understand the extent and value of their resource. Another year to plan a cost efficient mining operation and years more to construct a production facility if that's their intent. It's highly likely that one or more will sell their resource before production. 

These are not the sort of stocks I want to buy at higher prices. I prefer to buy the dips and profit from future news reports. 

*CHN*: Price has fallen to the 50-62% retracement zone of the prior impulsive move up. IMO about $7 is the right price to buy for the next price move to $10. If I buy them now I will have to be patient, price may go lower before further news on the extent of the resource is reported.


----------



## finicky (21 February 2022)

With so much imminent, the persistent selling pressure is mystifying to me and this is not a partisan comment I believe. This is a time to be out or underweight in CHN?
Would I personally buy at this price - no, but I'm surprised that big entities are not stepping up. Even more that selling is outweighing buying.

The looming Hartog prospect is a very big deal and Chalice has been drilling there since January. The boundary between Hartog and Gonneville is geologically arbitrary and meaningless. They have been getting mineralised intersects right up to the boundary, *170 metres* away from the halo of Hartog's electro-mag and gravitational bullseye anomaly (see image). There's a reasonable chance that these physical intersects are the southern part of a large system that is reflected in the Hartog geophysical anomaly. The Ni-Cu geochemical anomalies of Hartog also resemble those that led to the discovery of Gonneville.

Also there are assay results awaited from first pass aircore drilling at the Barrabarra prospect which is still part of the proposed West Yilgarn Craton 'province' but 300km to the north of Julimar.
Assays are awaited from the first aircore drilling at the Torres target at northernmost Julimar.
Soon - this Qtr - they will be drilling at Baudin and Janz prospects in the northern Julimar zone.
Soil sampling is underway at the Southwest prospect on the far south of the West Yilgarn edge (jv with VMS if I remember right)


----------



## peter2 (22 February 2022)

More panic selling in *CHN* today. I'm becoming more interested with every down day. Price is now where it was before the Julimar Tier-1 Maiden Mineral Resource news (9/11/21).


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2022)

I can smell something. In the great words of Jared Vennett "I smell money (ie, opportunity)".


----------



## finicky (23 February 2022)

Lower volume than I'd like but might have been 🎶 bouncy bouncy day today.
I wrote a little tract on it but then I read the St Crispin's speech for to pinch a quote and became ashamed.

Daily


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2022)

finicky said:


> Lower volume than I'd like but might have been 🎶 bouncy bouncy day today.
> I wrote a little tract on it but then I read the St Crispin's speech for to pinch a quote and became ashamed.
> 
> Daily
> View attachment 138003




Should be some support around this level but I think some TA is being hijacked by geopolitics and Fed Reserve opines. 

General market sentiment is still in control it seems, but this is going to be a globally significant resource. It's just a matter of your investment horizon IMO. If you're worried about a quick war, new strain of covid, interest rate rises in the short term then you might be able to get it cheaper. But if you have a 10-15 year horizon, this is looking very tasty.


----------



## bk1 (23 February 2022)

Spot on @peter2 ,

CHN found enthusiastic buyers this morning at $6.65 and sailed up through $7 by the end of the day on almost average volume.


----------



## finicky (23 February 2022)

Ok,, responding to the clamour of  requests .. the longer version.

Poor volume, maybe another day down but with the pluck for which I'm renowned .. on internet forums ..  I'm going for it ...
🎶 Bouncy bouncy

Few will accept the abstruseness of my t/a analysis but nonetheless here's my take:

Gap filled.
Bullish engulfing candle today, albeit on poor volume.
Mild positive divergence of momentum
Price yesterday touched on my choice of best fit downtrend line.
Downtrend line interpreted as lower rail of best fit descending channel.
Channel forgives false breakout end of Dec and springback late Jan.


----------



## finicky (25 February 2022)

The weekly chart throws up a few points of interest to someone disappearing up his own r'sole.
This week's candle is a hammer candle that formed just under the 200dma approximation - i.e the 40wma. 
Same as back at the prior significant low in October!
Volume for the week was remarkably low. Not sure how to interpret that. Maybe it is a positive in a downtrend? I'll try this - the early selling volume dried up for the rest of the week allowing tepid buying pressure to call the shots.

Weekly


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2022)

Don't belittle the candlesticks or your belief in their interpretation. The hammer cstk does indicate that a bullish reversal has started. The volume is important and we want to see above average volume to indicate determined demand.  Unfortunately, we can belittle the Commsec chart data. 

My charts and even the TradingView chart shows that this week's volume was indeed above average. This bullish reversal needs to have immediate follow through next week and close above the hammer high to confirm the reversal. 






I looked at the Commsec chart and had some difficulty getting it to show the weekly data. On one occasion it did show that the volume was higher than the prior two weeks however on most occasions it showed the lower value.


----------



## finicky (26 February 2022)

@peter2 you are right about commsec volume data, something for me to be alert to in future. I use Commsec occasionally because bigcharts is more delayed and also is sometimes down. I was eager to see what kind of candle formed for this week, hence resorted to Commsec. Commsec is still showing minute volume for the week wheras bigcharts is showing the highest volume in 4 weeks for this week.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2022)

Interesting they're reporting this in Ni Eq % and not Pd Eq, which is what this was all about. I thought. Maybe we mug punters don't understand the significance of the Pd and Pt enough.

Are they going to go UG for these hits I wonder? Maybe after the open pit is done, but that's a long long way away. I think anything around 1% NiEq is worth hunting down.

Interesting comment about restrictions on drilling to established tracks at Hartog, must be frustrating and very restrictive for actually getting to where they think the resource extends to.


----------



## finicky (2 March 2022)

Pretty uninspiring update, the market isn't waiting on extensional mineralised intersects outside the currently conceived Gonneville pit shell, that's just expected. Intersects are deeper - down plunge and dip.
They are *waiting on assays from Hartog drilling*. Its not news that they have not yet been able to drill the most preferred targets there, only what is accessible from existing tracks.
Aircore drilling at Jansz and Torres targets have confirmed anomalous Ni-Cu-Co-PGEs in an ultramafic intrusion. MLEM and deeper drilling is planned.
They've newly found a Gonneville lookalike Airborne EM anomaly they're calling 'Flinders' 25k to the north-east of Gonneville.

The chart looks likely to retreat here as today marked a bearish engulfing candle near the upper rail of my interpreted descending channel. Touching the lower rail if that happens would bring the price down to ~6.40 or a bit lower. Holders will be hoping however that the last swing low at ~6.60 will hold and mark a bottom.


----------



## finicky (7 March 2022)

Looks like a bit of a battle going on around the 7.75 level - at the current upper edge of my notional downtrend channel. Could this be a crude pennant forming? I was expecting a retracement to happen before now. Still favour the scenario of the low made in Feb holding solid. But maybe price will even surprise by breaking upwards from here. Any other ideas?

Daily


----------



## finicky (7 March 2022)

Two other palladium wannabes are well up today. I came across them on the w/e from a stockhead article. Not going to chase but will follow with interest:
Podium Minerals (POD) up 20%
Impact Minerals (IPT) up 15%


----------



## finicky (9 March 2022)

Volume is frustratingly *low* but this advance today is looking as promising as you could get for signalling a breakout of downtrend. Any intraday retreat needs to hold above 7.75 to keep the surge interesting imo, given my admittedly fairly arbitrary downtrend resistance line. Beautiful development so far. Is anyone here holding?

Daily


----------



## bk1 (9 March 2022)

Waiting to trade again when it confirms the 50 day Moving Average.


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2022)

finicky said:


> Volume is frustratingly *low* but this advance today is looking as promising as you could get for signalling a breakout of downtrend. Any intraday retreat needs to hold above 7.75 to keep the surge interesting imo, given my admittedly fairly arbitrary downtrend resistance line. Beautiful development so far. Is anyone here holding?
> 
> Daily
> View attachment 138831




I've thought about buying some. On the short list. I thought there might have been a larger general market correction to add it, but it doesn't seem that is going to happen at the moment. Every excuse to, but held up relatively well. XAO still in the top half of the 10 year trend and staying above crucial 7200 support. 

Would like to know what Hartog has and if it can be mined.


----------



## finicky (10 March 2022)

@bk1 you might not care to reply to this which would be ok but your chart seems to include an order at the top: buy 8.04 sell 8.02. If that is your actual order how does it work? Does it mean your position has been tossed around yesterday, i.e a conditional buy order was executed yesterday and now you are automatically out due to a drop below 8.02? I assume this approach could mean multiple buys/sells when the price is whip-sawing? Only use the 50dma as signal line? Query is just out of interest as I'm unlikely to change from a plain vanilla investor with an occasional manual take profit or reduce risk trade and never use stop losses. Does your approach signify that CHN is just for a trade and no investment interest?


----------



## bk1 (10 March 2022)

I haven't put an order in, @finicky , that is merely the spread that you see top right of the screen using IG.
I use two EMA, two MA, RSI and Volume as per the screenshot.
Looking to position trade CHN more than anything else however, its difficult in a choppy market such as this.


----------



## finicky (10 March 2022)

@bk1 thanks for your response: 2 ema, 2 sma - looks complIcated
I feel the action in CHN is bullish today given the hit to commodities and their stocks.


----------



## finicky (15 March 2022)

The channel is undefeated.


----------



## finicky (17 March 2022)

Candlesticks are usually best imo but sometimes closing price charts suggest an alternative if you're getting desperate. In terms of closing price the Feb 22 low has *so far* held:

Feb 22 candle low : 6.60
March 15 candle low : 6.50

But end of day reverses the order:


----------



## bk1 (17 March 2022)

It was an ugly candle on the 15th...


----------



## Sean K (6 April 2022)

Fundamentally this is going to be a good long term play, especially if they extend the resource into the park. It'll be a long journey though. In the mean time, it's still trying to find a floor. Could have been a potential bottom at $6.50 ish in Mar. Now needs to break up out of this channel like last Nov.


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2022)

I'm feeling pretty confident that the $6.50 mark is a bottom for the moment. It's still got a pretty whopping MC for an explorer/developer though - around the $2.5b mark. I'm trying to see the fundamental upside here, or catalyst for further significant gains. The current resource is open and Hartog looks like it will have something in it, and they'll likely get clearance to mine it. Trying to compare it to others and it's got 1.9Mt NiEq and something like CTM has 740K Ni with a $630K MC. Different beasts but the market is either factoring in more upside here or CTM is unders. Maybe a combo. Way off its highs after the resource was delivered.


----------



## Sean K (14 April 2022)

Still looking good.

But, I guess just about everything with something in the ground went ok over the past few days.


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2022)

Poking it's head through the downward channel, knocking on horizontal resistance. Interesting.


----------



## finicky (26 April 2022)

Smashed. Lower low today


----------



## Miner (26 April 2022)

finicky said:


> Smashed. Lower low today



May be you talk of MIN  so that it smashes and gives opportunity to buy.
Sorry for kidding but CHN stock performance is alarming but all gold stocks have gone down today.





If I see the technical reading from one site it says this:

for today it says








For 7 days projection

or 7 days 
	

		
			
		

		
	






for 1 month projection


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2022)

finicky said:


> Smashed. Lower low today




I've been waiting for an opportunity to pick this up. Might go lower in this environment, but maybe not too much.


----------



## Miner (26 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> I've been waiting for an opportunity to pick this up. Might go lower in this environment, but maybe not too much.



I think currently the gold and commodity stocks are having a bit bear phase to be roaring high. The million dollar question for how long and when the point of inflexion will happen

Regards


----------



## peter2 (26 April 2022)

I had a go at buying *CHN* as it rallied but took the loss as price dropped soon after.  *CHN* is now looking pretty disappointing as price is now below the price it was before the "exciting " news of the potential size of their resource. The gloss has been completely worn away.


----------



## bk1 (26 April 2022)




----------



## finicky (10 May 2022)

Not much cheer here. Gapped down, lower low and is at the low of the prior bear cycle. Volume not high


----------



## finicky (19 May 2022)

Announced after market close - final approvals for their application to do low impact drilling in the state forest. Maybe this will rip now? (plaintively)


----------



## Sean K (20 May 2022)

finicky said:


> Announced after market close - final approvals for their application to do low impact drilling in the state forest. Maybe this will rip now? (plaintively)
> 
> View attachment 141892




Has been a victim of the general market and metals sell off. Looked way oversold back down in the 5s. Maybe that was the opportunity to have a nibble. Hopefully they can get the drills into where they need to drill out the optimum part of Hartog. I'd take a stab and say this will have a good day on this news.


----------



## finicky (20 May 2022)

Chalice is still not out of my best fit downtrend channel. Some hesitation here would not surprise. 'Hesitation' is being optimistic of course.

Daily


----------



## finicky (25 May 2022)

Chalice doing an institutional *placement for $100m @ $6 per share* to provide 18 months of funding. Seems the right move really given the possible major market events that many speculate could lie ahead. But the brokers. Bell Potter and Macquarie, take 3.5% of the raised cash for doing the job = $3.5 million dollars?!


----------



## peter2 (29 May 2022)

Naturally the share price falls closer to $6.00.  Will this cap raise provide some support at this level? 

*CHN* has got approval to extend it's drilling into the National Park. Time to find out if the resource does extend into the park. If it does, there's going to be a long and bitter fight in order to be able to mine it. How long for the drill results to be known? 3 - 4 months? 
It's a case of "do you feel lucky, punk? "


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> Naturally the share price falls closer to $6.00.  Will this cap raise provide some support at this level?
> 
> *CHN* has got approval to extend it's drilling into the National Park. Time to find out if the resource does extend into the park. If it does, there's going to be a long and bitter fight in order to be able to mine it. How long for the drill results to be known? 3 - 4 months?
> It's a case of "do you feel lucky, punk? "




This is an interesting stock, that's for sure. The cap raise at this level with instos on board should be a longer term floor you'd think.

There's two things going on here, IMO. 

Value it on the current resource, which I think is mostly factored into the SP, less general market weakness and metals drop off. So, long term, I think it's looking nice if you're patient. 

Or, speculate that they'll find something north in Hartog like they currently have and then maybe get a mining licence because it's so valuable. That could mean double the current MC. 

Time frame? It could be the first hole. 

But, what if Hartog is dust?

I've gone back through the recent presentations to see if the north of the deposit indicates in continues but, the cartoons clearly show that the north of Gonneville lowers in resources. 

@finicky has probably looked at the northern potential more than me. 

Still might come down to 'do you feel lucky'...


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> This is an interesting stock, that's for sure. The cap raise at this level with instos on board should be a longer term floor you'd think.
> 
> There's two things going on here, IMO.
> 
> ...




Although, maybe this cartoon indicates it does go north? See blue boxes on the left. It just hasn't been drilled enough.


----------



## peter2 (29 May 2022)

IMO Chalice is wasting time, a lot of time. Surely, what they've already found would be enough to create a DFS and a mine construction plan. The bonus is the extra resource to the north and if the mineral production is as good as thought, then in 3-5 years they could start applications to continue to mine in the north.

Of course it is possible that CHN just want to delineate the total resource before selling it on to a large miner.


----------



## finicky (29 May 2022)

I can't add much of substance at the moment but off the top of my head: I think they've hit economic grades right up to the fence. Hartog is 'just over the other side'. Hartog has the stronger looking electromag signature. They won't be drilling only Hartog, I think its Dampier, the other one, as well as regional first pass drilling. Also there's a prospect called Flinders on private land I think and there are the Jansz and Torres prospects they are already drilling. All in the Julimar complex of course, they have a couple of other things going on outside Julimar but still along the Yilgarn Craton edge - one is a jv with VMS (Thor) which they have electromag on and I think were at soil chemistry testing stage.
The positive case is that they have enough money now to do whatever they want for at least 18 months and the Insts by their swift uptake seem to think it's worth at least $6. Also we can't know an offer from a major won't come from left field.
I wouldn't be buying myself because I have no idea of what it is currently worth, never have. Let alone how the general market will impact it in the year or two ahead.
Re environmental: someone suggested they could develop a pit at Gonneville then a drive underground to Hartog if it is the right sort of deposit - might be fantasy.


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2022)

peter2 said:


> IMO Chalice is wasting time, a lot of time. Surely, what they've already found would be enough to create a DFS and a mine construction plan. The bonus is the extra resource to the north and if the mineral production is as good as thought, then in 3-5 years they could start applications to continue to mine in the north.
> 
> Of course it is possible that CHN just want to delineate the total resource before selling it on to a large miner.





finicky said:


> I can't add much of substance at the moment but off the top of my head: I think they've hit economic grades right up to the fence. Hartog is 'just over the other side'. Hartog has the stronger looking electromag signature. They won't be drilling only Hartog, I think its Dampier, the other one, as well as regional first pass drilling. Also there's a prospect called Flinders on private land I think and there are the Jansz and Torres prospects they are already drilling. All in the Julimar complex of course, they have a couple of other things going on outside Julimar but still along the Yilgarn Craton edge - one is a jv with VMS (Thor) which they have electromag on and I think were at soil chemistry testing stage.
> The positive case is that they have enough money now to do whatever they want for at least 18 months and the Insts by their swift uptake seem to think it's worth at least $6. Also we can't know an offer from a major won't come from left field.
> I wouldn't be buying myself because I have no idea of what it is currently worth, never have. Let alone how the general market will impact it in the year or two ahead.
> Re environmental: someone suggested they could develop a pit at Gonneville then a drive underground to Hartog if it is the right sort of deposit - might be fantasy.





I agree, they could go straight to DFS from here, but would need significant infill to get a reserve, BFS (if needed), financing to build and off-takes - at least two years away. But they could start that with what they've got now. It's like RTR pussing around without committing to a plan to mine. Just run with Gonneville and let the income pay for destroying the national park. 

On the surface of it, why hasn't BHP turned up on the register?


----------



## finicky (29 May 2022)

@Sean K yes, I thought BHP might be a fit too, as they seem to like 'green' metals these days.


----------



## finicky (1 June 2022)

Yeah, so nothing to worry about here - Gap closed 😬


----------



## finicky (14 June 2022)

This is just great - big falls in U.S indices, gold down heavily and Palladium down almost 8%!
Anyone who has bought CHN in the last year is now losing and tax loss selling continues to be an option.
My imaginary downtrend channel is under pressure to the downside.
Just can't wait for the ASX to open.


----------



## eskys (14 June 2022)

Gold looks like brass today


----------



## finicky (15 June 2022)

CHN not only dropped out of any orderly channel, it gapped out. It slipped through the rail and it's free falling. The opposite of what I expected to eventually happen - and that's with rigs now accessing Hartog and just finished raising $100m from instos @ $6 per share. Out of ideas now, maybe it'll fill that f'g gap down at 1.80


----------



## peter2 (15 June 2022)

Reckon they'll be drilling as fast as they can and paying the lab for faster results. Good drill results is the only thing that's going to stem this flow. If they get great results in the National park, what's next? 

*CHN* mgt need to announce their strategy. Just sitting isn't an option unless they prefer to sell to a multi-national miner.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> Reckon they'll be drilling as fast as they can and paying the lab for faster results. Good drill results is the only thing that's going to stem this flow. If they get great results in the National park, what's next?
> 
> *CHN* mgt need to announce their strategy. Just sitting isn't an option unless they prefer to sell to a multi-national miner.




This is their general plan of attack.

Next key thing is probably Hartog initial drilling results, MRE #2 on Gonneville end of Q2 and then Scoping Study Q3. 

Looks like they're going to PFS on what they have while still doing exploration drilling.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2022)

Looks like sellers might be drying up. For now. At a nice discount to that $6 placement. Ouch. Surely this deposit is going to be worth more than a $1.3b MC?


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2022)

Crikey, Off another 6%, $10 to sub $3.50 in 6 months.  I'm sure Gonneville is going to turn into a significant mine in five years or so and be very valuable. Might look back at this period (however long this goes for) as a good opportunity. We haven't really had a dead cat yet, so wondering if there's still a pause and another leg down. No real signs of significant buying yet that I can tell. Maybe capitulation still to come.


----------



## greggles (7 July 2022)

Sean K said:


> Crikey, Off another 6%, $10 to sub $3.50 in 6 months.  I'm sure Gonneville is going to turn into a significant mine in five years or so and be very valuable. Might look back at this period (however long this goes for) as a good opportunity. We haven't really had a dead cat yet, so wondering if there's still a pause and another leg down. No real signs of significant buying yet that I can tell. Maybe capitulation still to come.




$3.50 ended up being the low. News of a new mineralised zone at the Dampier Target is likely to put a floor under the CHN share price for now. Back over $4 today.


----------



## finicky (12 July 2022)

So that's the:

07 July announcement of a new mineralised zone at Dampier prospect, NE of Hartog and Gonneville, as well as the ..
08 July announcement and Preso of the updated Gonneville mineral resource estimate ..
.. All thoroughly dismissed now in the price action over a mere 3 days.
Sheen has sure gone off CHN, guess a lot of it was momentum money in the first place.
Fun times.

Daily


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2022)

finicky said:


> So that's the:
> 
> 07 July announcement of a new mineralised zone at Dampier prospect, NE of Hartog and Gonneville, as well as the ..
> 08 July announcement and Preso of the updated Gonneville mineral resource estimate ..
> ...




Unless there's a depression that lasts 5 years or more, this will still be a great long term play IMO. Once there's a recovery and the West stays off Russian (and maybe Chinese) resources, the electrification metals will go nuts. The market seems to have factored in long-term demand destruction.


----------



## Sean K (29 August 2022)

Might be able to get this back in the 3s again shortly.

No idea what an NPV could be. 350Mt @.58%NiEq for 2Mt NiEq @20,000t = $40b in the ground. So far. Not sure how much of that gets mined though. 

EV around $1.5b. 

Scoping Study due in Sep. That will be interesting.


----------



## finicky (2 September 2022)

Well, "He who lives in Hope will Die in Despair"
Ignoring that  -

Nice reversal today after a gap down on open.
Unusual looking consolidation last 8 days. 
Mid July the price returned to its channel


----------



## Sean K (2 September 2022)

finicky said:


> Well, "He who lives in Hope will Die in Despair"
> Ignoring that  -
> 
> Nice reversal today after a gap down on open.
> ...




My chart is _slightly_ different to yours, not sure why. Potential double bottom at $3.50, just made a higher low perhaps. Could be just about to sit on top of the 50dma.

Short term I think just about everything is at the mercy of the general market dynamics though.

Having said that, I think Gonneville already has enough scale and the relevant commodities to be a very long term strategic asset. They seem to be shoring up their overall management and board expecting to take it to mining themselves, but I can't see it as a stand alone mine. Surely BHP et al are looking at it.

I still haven't actually bought any of this. Not sure what I'm waiting for.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2022)

Your chart is 7 months daily, Huck Finn's is 12 months daily. 
So yours is stretched out more, less range, different vertical exaggeration.
Finn's the reverse.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2022)

Scoping Study delayed by about 3 months. Poor darts.

Dampier drilling isn't very exciting, is it? Comparable to initial drilling at Gonneville? Not sure.

Sounds like they need to put a few holes under Hartog to see what's at depth.

I'm not sure where their Hartog drilling results are except for the comment in todays ann, see below. You'd think if they pulled up dirt from those holes it should have been announced, in detail, to the market?? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## finicky (6 September 2022)

I found it a pretty boring announcement but might be enough to bounce the price out of that funny little consolidation shape that it has been making.
That they're postulating from seismic a big extension of Gonneville at greater depth to the northwest might interest the market. Yes what happened to Hartog, it seemed brimming with potential.
I barely read their announcements now - they've always been too technical for my digestion - it's all in the chart now and that's just a bummer. I've paper lost the equivalent of a decent house in my town on this so far, from the peak to the current price .. waaahhh
I  could have packed the house chockablock with refugees trying to make it at the local meatworks.

Held


----------



## finicky (7 September 2022)

The chart congestion resolving in the wrong direction. That'd be right.
Keith Goode on twitter @eagleresa reckoned the announcement was Goode but doubts that ppl understood it. I'll endorse that.

"Great result from the seismic at Gonneville on the State Forest boundary and north by 
@ChaliceMining $CHN and update on other prospects - not sure ppl completely understood it tho - shows extension starting from 500m below surface to a depth of 1.4km, from ~1.6km further north."

Held

Daily


----------



## Sean K (7 September 2022)

finicky said:


> The chart congestion resolving in the wrong direction. That'd be right.
> Keith Goode on twitter @eagleresa reckoned the announcement was Goode but doubts that ppl understood it. I'll endorse that.
> 
> "Great result from the seismic at Gonneville on the State Forest boundary and north by
> ...




The extension into Hartog area below 500m is speculative. But, if it does and the grade and widths are still there then who knows. Could be like finding a Cadia East or the Swan zone at Fosterville. Or, it's dirt. 

They seem to be wasting time here to me. They already have a tier 1 asset. DFS, finance, procure, contract, start digging.


----------



## Rabbithop (14 September 2022)

On 12/8 Tim Goyder sold 10.76% of what he owned 10.79%..What does it says about the stock? Not been a smart alert. I am  trying to learn/ understand from your view point. I am not a holder but watching it, $4  was my entry thought.


----------



## Sean K (19 October 2022)

There's a lot of drill holes reported in the back of this ann with not a lot of great hits other than the few mentioned on the first page. Confirmed that Hartog is dirt (maybe that's why excitement has gone) but Gonneville perhaps extends at depth. The intersections they have down there are OK but it's hard to tell if the continuity of width and grade is going to be there to go UG. 

Confirmed to be looking for a JV partner. I wonder if it's big enough for BHP yet.


----------



## finicky (19 October 2022)

Blinked yesterday and today and sold 10,000 shares towards paying my onerous fy22 CGT tax bill.

After past disappointment it looks like they might have found the Hartog deposit deeper than expected and offset from Gonneville by a fault. An announcement like that made a year ago would likely have seen the share price push on but disillusionment and general market malaise seems to have set in. 

Held


----------



## finicky (20 October 2022)

Don't have a ruler with me but just used the edge of a paper napkin and must be on the verge of breaking the longer downtrend line resistance. Not that I'm holding my breath, sold another 5,000 @4.41 on the open. It's all going to the tax man.

Held

Daily


----------



## Sean K (20 October 2022)

finicky said:


> Don't have a ruler with me but just used the edge of a paper napkin and must be on the verge of breaking the longer downtrend line resistance. Not that I'm holding my breath, sold another 5,000 @4.41 on the open. It's all going to the tax man.
> 
> Held
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2022)

It's still tracking that downward resistance @finicky

I still really like this as a long term play, even if they discovery zip on the rest of their tenements. For me it's just a matter of accepting the short term risk of market capitulation and the medium to long term outlook for what it has in the ground. Still just watching.


----------



## finicky (4 November 2022)

@Sean K I see no problem in waiting for the resistance line to be emphatically broken. It's what I'd be doing nowadays if buying, assuming I would resist the temptation of a 'bargain' - not a sure thing.
 Who can really value what the resource is worth, given volatile commodity prices, grade and metallurgy, market precariousness, geopolitical risk, probability of dilution, capital cost to develop? I haven't even tried - it's a punt. Fortunately I don't need to sell more for a while.

Held


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2022)

finicky said:


> @Sean K I see no problem in waiting for the resistance line to be emphatically broken. It's what I'd be doing nowadays if buying, assuming I would resist the temptation of a 'bargain' - not a sure thing.
> Who can really value what the resource is worth, given volatile commodity prices, grade and metallurgy, market precariousness, geopolitical risk, probability of dilution, capital cost to develop? I haven't even tried - it's a punt. Fortunately I don't need to sell more for a while.
> 
> Held




Finger on the trigger finicky.


----------



## finicky (9 November 2022)

@Sean K Yes I'm deflated about anything speculative these days. Gee I like cash. Sometimes I feel like selling out, pay another massive CGT bill (for my means) and dive into my cash bin swimming pool each day like Scrooge McDuck, dispelling all notions of of mortality and a world depression. Chart wise Garpal fashioned my feathers into a duster with CDA.
Nonetheless I envision a test of the $5 resistance level in the shortish term, but anything else? Maybe a *W* low on the weekly with the June gap filled and some recent momentum divergence. Seems to need a powerful news catalyst - I wish some cashed up major would come in with a bid, I still have 60,000 left (tries to preempt impression of a loser streak). Maybe it'll just fill out a rectangle after $5 and do a continuation down.

Held

Weekly


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2022)

finicky said:


> @Sean K Yes I'm deflated about anything speculative these days. Gee I like cash. Sometimes I feel like selling out, pay another massive CGT bill (for my means) and dive into my cash bin swimming pool each day like Scrooge McDuck, dispelling all notions of of mortality and a world depression. Chart wise Garpal fashioned my feathers into a duster with CDA.
> Nonetheless I envision a test of the $5 resistance level in the shortish term, but anything else? Maybe a *W* low on the weekly with the June gap filled and some recent momentum divergence. Seems to need a powerful news catalyst - I wish some cashed up major would come in with a bid, I still have 60,000 left (tries to preempt impression of a loser streak). Maybe it'll just fill out a rectangle after $5 and do a continuation down.
> 
> Held
> ...




Been a little bit of selling off the peaks of the last two trading sessions, but it's poked its head through that downtrend and is starting to make higher lows and highs.


----------



## finicky (16 November 2022)

A testing time, a close above ~5.25 would seem significant.
The 3.50 level was probed 3 times and met enough buying support. Nice rounding shape off this September test of support. But general market always a caution too.

Held

Daily


----------



## Sean K (16 November 2022)

finicky said:


> A testing time, a close above ~5.25 would seem significant.
> The 3.50 level was probed 3 times and met enough buying support. Nice rounding shape off this September test of support. But general market always a caution too.
> 
> Held
> ...




Yep, resistance at $5.20. Looks like a bottom at $3.50 ish. Not many deposits in the World with 2Mt NiEq. Once BHP have cleaned up OZL I reckon they'll come sniffing here.


----------



## finicky (16 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> Once BHP have cleaned up OZL I reckon they'll come sniffing here.



That would be fantastic.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2022)

This looks very good. I mean, it doesn't actually have to get bigger in my opinion, but adding another significant high grade sulphide area would be outstanding. If this keeps going at depth into the shadowed area they think it's going to extend to it could double. Not sure about Hartog yet.


----------



## TechnoCap (23 November 2022)

Sean K said:


> This looks very good. I mean, it doesn't actually have to get bigger in my opinion, but adding another significant high grade sulphide area would be outstanding. If this keeps going at depth into the shadowed area they think it's going to extend to it could double. Not sure about Hartog yet.
> 
> View attachment 149607
> 
> View attachment 149608



great news for sure further enhancing the attention of this company. This deposit may deliver DEV with greater hope of substantial deposits within their tenement


----------



## finicky (23 November 2022)

CHN teasing at the zone at $5 again.
The grades they come out with always seem underwhelming to me but more geological types like Keith Goode @Eagleresa on twitter seem very ok with it - he hasn't commented on today's results btw.
At the company meeting they have dangled the prospect again of a 'minority' partner(s) for development of Gonneville - my fantasy was that they'd flog off Gonnneville for cash, shares and a royalty and keep maybe100% of Julimar exploration tenements to the north.


----------



## Sean K (23 November 2022)

finicky said:


> CHN teasing at the zone at $5 again.
> The grades they come out with always seem underwhelming to me but more geological types like Keith Goode @Eagleresa on twitter seem very ok with it - he hasn't commented on today's results btw.
> At the company meeting they have dangled the prospect again of a 'minority' partner(s) for development of Gonneville - my fantasy was that they'd flog off Gonnneville for cash, shares and a royalty and keep maybe100% of Julimar exploration tenements to the north.




It's a combo of the grade and width which is very good. Around 1% NiEq is OK, but >100m widths are excellent intersections. Would be nice if they converted it into AuEq g/t for us. I think the 3E is pretty close to gold g/t.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2022)

finicky said:


> CHN teasing at the zone at $5 again.




Might be through now, unless there's a market correction.

Expecting a Scoping Study in December. Maybe a strategic partner is waiting on that or the PFS next year before taking over development.

Are you free carried on this now finicky? What's your plan?


----------



## finicky (24 November 2022)

@Sean K  Plan ... what's that?
I *am* thinking about selling the 2,000 or so that I picked up through the spp @ 3.75. Just to add to cash position for a possible crash.
Yes, easily free carried, bought at 0.145 not counting the spp and have sold half along the way at various prices beginning 1.50. I am not sure at all that it's through resistance and on its way as I see that as around 5.25 and then there'd need to be confirmation unless I were willing to take a punt. Chart looks constructive and if it does get through I'm suspecting 6.50 as one reasonable target? Assumes no wider market interference of course and that's a big if.


----------



## Sean K (24 November 2022)

finicky said:


> @Sean K  Plan ... what's that?
> I *am* thinking about selling the 2,000 or so that I picked up through the spp @ 3.75. Just to add to cash position for a possible crash.
> Yes, easily free carried, bought at 0.145 not counting the spp and have sold half along the way at various prices beginning 1.50. I am not sure at all that it's through resistance and on its way as I see that as around 5.25 and then there'd need to be confirmation unless I were willing to take a punt. Chart looks constructive and if it does get through I'm suspecting 6.50 as one reasonable target? Assumes no wider market interference of course and that's a big if.




If it gets through $5.20 then next stop probably around $6.30 for mine. Market cap starts to get pretty high after $6.30 too for what they're sitting on, unless those extensions at depth point to a much larger resource. Will they deliver an initial NPV in the Scoping Study? Will need to be around the $5b mark to satisfy a $2.5b ish MC I think. Sitting on over $40b of contained metal (and growing), could go much higher I guess.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2022)

@finicky I think the (potential) bear market rally is assisting here, but looks ok. Most stocks going well the past few weeks I guess. Downward trends breaking everywhere. MC now around $2.1b without even a scoping study out, due late this month. Going to have to be good to warrant much further gains.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2022)




----------



## finicky (2 December 2022)

Thanks @Sean K that makes the first time I've felt something positive toward Andrew Forrest. I couldn't think of anything to add previously. I got stumped trying to remember why I picked 6.50 as a likely target for this breakout.


----------



## Hillman787 (4 December 2022)

finicky said:


> Thanks @Sean K that makes the first time I've felt something positive toward Andrew Forrest. I couldn't think of anything to add previously. I got stumped trying to remember why I picked 6.50 as a likely target for this breakout.



Chn will keep going…I have always said this!! Wait until the scoping study results come back. Hoping for $15 long term.


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2022)

Hillman787 said:


> Chn will keep going…I have always said this!! Wait until the scoping study results come back. Hoping for $15 long term.




Well, $15 is about a $6b market cap on current shares on issue. As you suggest, it might get to that point longer term once in production, but that's several years off and will be diluted through a very large Capex and continued exploration. They are really churning through the cash. 

Plus, their plan is to get a strategic partner or JV to take it to production so they won't own all of it. Just how much is the question I guess. I don't think Twiggy will take it to production. Maybe BHP, with large shareholders like Wyloo and Chalice just along for the ride.

The Scoping Study out this month will give us a much better idea of a NPV and potential NAV.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> View attachment 150032



There wasn't much of a reaction in the SP , but an interesting story. Mr Forrest would be feeling smugly confident now iron ore is comfortably back above US$100 (c'_mon China, get out of lockdown_) that he'd have the readies.

 Not so sure that BHP would make a move, but what'd I know.


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> There wasn't much of a reaction in the SP , but an interesting story. Mr Forrest would be feeling smugly confident now iron ore is comfortably back above US$100 (c'_mon China, get out of lockdown_) that he'd have the readies.
> 
> Not so sure that BHP would make a move, but what'd I know.




Was up over $6 on open but pulled back on the day. It's run pretty hard since late Oct so wouldn't be surprised with further pullbacks to around the $5.20 support perhaps. 

The only reason I think BHP is due to their future facing metals push and the scale. This will end up being a 20-30 year asset. While Ni is just part of the metal mix in the deposit it could be tacked onto their Nickel West business.


----------



## finicky (6 December 2022)

Havent listened yet so can't offer a precis, but should be interesting to floowers of LTR, DEV or CHN.

Prospector to Company Making Battery Mineral Discoveries: Tim Goyder Chair of Liontown, DevEx and former Chair of Chalice Mining.​








						Episode 22: Tim Goyder, Chair Of Liontown Resources & DevEx Resources | Euroz Hartleys
					

What an opportunity we have in this episode to spend some time with  our very special guest, Western Australian Entrepreneur, 40 plus year prospector,




					www.eurozhartleys.com


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2022)

This is promising, but not blow your socks off. Perhaps if the section in the red box keeps producing 1% NiEq type hits with the occasional 11g/t 3E it might turn into something. Probably dips to the WNW like Gonneville.

Testing 6 bucks again, 5.25 should now be support.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2022)

They are tarting this announcement up, but all I read was a _delay_ in the Scoping Study to late Q1 23. 

Yeah, it's a complicated resource, but you've got a million people working on it. Looks like a bunch of excuses and they don't quite know how to develop it to me.


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2022)

Market spooked by the delay in the SC and exactly why. Lost a bit of confidence I reckon. Sure, the additional significant drill results at depth will add to some inferred material to be added to the next MRE, maybe significantly, but the met work sounds dodgy to me.

I would like to think it was just because it had hit a resistance zone and traders took some profits, but not impressed.


----------



## finicky (13 December 2022)

Looks like it's wait till tomorrow or so to see if it's just a knee jerk reaction from momentum money but the signs aren't too bad so far. It had reached a price level where a pullback might not have surprised anyway, after @Sean K
Recovering quite well off its intraday low.
As usual I only skimmed the announcement but it could be positive that they claim they are looking for higher metal recovery, particularly Pd, by fine tuning the process.  Could be just sugar coating the delay too I guess, doubt it.

Held


----------



## Sean K (13 December 2022)

finicky said:


> Looks like it's wait till tomorrow or so to see if it's just a knee jerk reaction from momentum money but the signs aren't too bad so far. It had reached a price level where a pullback might not have surprised anyway, after @Sean K
> Recovering quite well off its intraday low.
> As usual I only skimmed the announcement but it could be positive that they claim they are looking for higher metal recovery, particularly Pd, by fine tuning the process.  Could be just sugar coating the delay too I guess, doubt it.
> 
> Held




They've set up a webinar to discuss this for tomorrow. I doubt they would fess up to any issues with the met and current recovery rates compared to what they had produced earlier. I daresay they will address that. The interested JV parties who they have been schmoozing will be all over it I expect. I'll be dialling in. Might see you there.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> They've set up a webinar to discuss this for tomorrow. I doubt they would fess up to any issues with the met and current recovery rates compared to what they had produced earlier. I daresay they will address that. The interested JV parties who they have been schmoozing will be all over it I expect. I'll be dialling in. Might see you there.
> 
> View attachment 150417




@finicky webinar about to start mate.


----------



## finicky (14 December 2022)

Was out but will try to pick up the drift of it from around the traps. Didn't affect the price one way or another by the looks. Seems like you're holding a stake now @Sean K ?

Held


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2022)

finicky said:


> Was out but will try to pick up the drift of it from around the traps. Didn't affect the price one way or another by the looks. Seems like you're holding a stake now @Sean K ?
> 
> Held




Bought the breakout from down trend and making higher lows and highs 16 Nov.


----------



## eskys (14 December 2022)

Sean, not too late to catch the train tomorrow?  Below is commentary from Commsec............

CHN appears to be in a Medium-term rally confirmed by multiple indicators. Most importantly, the 5-day moving average is above both the 20 and 50-day moving averages.


----------



## rcw1 (14 December 2022)

eskys said:


> Sean, not too late to catch the train tomorrow?  Below is commentary from Commsec............
> 
> CHN appears to be in a Medium-term rally confirmed by multiple indicators. Most importantly, the 5-day moving average is above both the 20 and 50-day moving averages.



Good evening eskys @ Keyes,
rcw1 found it difficult to capture CHN today.  The numbers drove rcw1 crazy... 


But ... did pick up eventually, more than wanted to pay, but its Xmas ha ha ha ha ha.  Not good enough to sell though.  Could well be a job for tomorrow.  See what it does then.

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous New Year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## farmerge (15 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening eskys @ Keyes,
> rcw1 found it difficult to capture CHN today.  The numbers drove rcw1 crazy...
> 
> 
> ...




Good evening rcw1 M8 been watching my old favourite CHN for a while but just not too sure about it. There is plenty of movement in the SP but as usual "the bloke in the mirror" is holding back on yay or nay . He is more interested in the others that have our attention at this point in time.


----------



## Sean K (15 December 2022)

eskys said:


> Sean, not too late to catch the train tomorrow?  Below is commentary from Commsec............
> 
> CHN appears to be in a Medium-term rally confirmed by multiple indicators. Most importantly, the 5-day moving average is above both the 20 and 50-day moving averages.




I thought it was short term tradeable coming off the lows and breaking some significant resistance levels, but has since come up against other significant resistance and also approaching what I think is pretty full valuation for an explorer, even though it's a massive resource that will be a mine in 5 years or so. It depends on the MRE upgrade and Scoping Study to see what an NPV and NAV might be to see value. Overall, might just depend on the general market swings to how it runs from here. So, my train is officially on the fence.


----------



## eskys (15 December 2022)

Only lost a cent at this stage, so ? must be ok?  Thought I will monitor it today but as usual other things are occupying my time. Thanks for your reply, Sean.............and posts, rcw1, farmerge, not the easiest of days, good luck


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2023)

Copper Mickel Cobalt resource they are still sizing up. All needed for electrical vehicles. My fourth yearly pick.


----------



## farmerge (1 January 2023)

Knobby22 said:


> Copper Mickel Cobalt resource they are still sizing up. All needed for electrical vehicles. My fourth yearly pick.



Hmm I have liked CHN for some time and traded it successfully many times. Not holding at this time, but is on the watchlist


----------



## finicky (5 January 2023)

Could this have been the pause that refreshes? With a breakout today from a ragged pennant, indicating continuation of the prior trend? Diffident about the low volume so far. I have no confidence in the bigger picture monthly chart, might be a *C* downleg to come before the major correction of CHN is over for all I know.
Anyway I can't guess what the hell is going to happen lately. Switched gurus from David Hunter on twitter to Felix Zulauf who has recently been doing video interviews that are replicated on youtube. Zulauf reckons everything'll get hit in this quarter if I hear him right, then the Fed and other CBs forced to change tack.

Held


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2023)

finicky said:


> Could this have been the pause that refreshes? With a breakout today from a ragged pennant, indicating continuation of the prior trend? Diffident about the low volume so far. I have no confidence in the bigger picture monthly chart, might be a *C* downleg to come before the major correction of CHN is over for all I know.
> Anyway I can't guess what the hell is going to happen lately. Switched gurus from David Hunter on twitter to Felix Zulauf who has recently been doing video interviews that are replicated on youtube. Zulauf reckons everything'll get hit in this quarter if I hear him right, then the Fed and other CBs forced to change tack.
> 
> Held
> ...




MC now around $2.5b, but still off ATHs. There was a big CR in there but doesn't account for the difference. Maybe it's got a bit more to go but I'm already thinking of skimming some. Run a bit too hard, too quickly, which always worries me.


----------



## finicky (6 January 2023)

@Sean K  Can't disagree and have been thinking of a trim myself.
The daily chart looks great and if I were looking at it without any context whatsoever I would expect more price appreciation - 'pole and pennant' continuation idea.
It's the monthly chart that has me hesitant that the major correction is complete. There I'm fearful of an abc with downleg c to come - just a scenario I've pondered.  The monthly chart in the context of a doubtful broad market outlook.

Monthly


----------



## finicky (6 January 2023)

Scratched the itch and dropped 1,763 shares @ 6.97. Shares I picked up in the SPP.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2023)

finicky said:


> Scratched the itch and dropped 1,763 shares @ 6.97. Shares I picked up in the SPP.




Some nice beer money for the weekend. Not sure why it's run so hard since what was almost a quadruple bottom. Maybe just oversold in the 3s and long term value appeared. Add in twiggy and take over speculation might be pushing it. Or, someone actually is taking a position. Or, perhaps the resource upgrade is going to be better than expected. I'm tipping another 30-50Mt in that deep area to the NW towards Hartog. Could push it close to a 400Mt resource and a 40 year production profile. With it's current MC the SS is going to have to show an NPV of $5b plus, IMO. Will find out late this Q I guess.


----------

